#ubuntustudio 2010-10-04
<Fezzler> Does REAPER work in Ubuntu?
<holstein> looking at the screenshots
<holstein> it looks alot like http://www.renoise.com/
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3336
<holstein> i would ask over in #opensourcemusicians Fezzler
<holstein> see if anyone acutally uses it
<holstein> i remember seeing some chatter
<holstein> but i forget what the final word was
<Fezzler> u use renoise?
<holstein> i checked out the demo
<holstein> seemed cool
<holstein> ardour is really the tool that fits my needs best
<Fezzler> I bounce around.  REAPER, ProTools, Audacity, Ardour, Live
<holstein> i really dont do anything that requires live
<Fezzler> REAPER IRC on MIXXNET
<holstein> and i found the UI quite strange
<holstein> audacity doesnt do multitrack well
<holstein> i really dont know much about reaper
<Fezzler> It is odd.  But it is one of those pieces of software if you go thru the tutorials, it begins to make sense and you realize why it is so darn innovative
<holstein> live?
<Fezzler> yea
<holstein> thats what ive heard
<holstein> i really dont do much MIDI or electronic music
<holstein> and when i do
<Fezzler> also, and I am new to recording, for some reason Live has produced some of my best mixes
<ScottL> Fezzler, i believe reaper will work with ubuntu but requires wine of course
<holstein> i tend to treat it more like an anolog source
<holstein> yeah, its not going to hurt anything to try reaper
<holstein> just get wine and go for it
<Fezzler> guitar player - but I do use software drums and shakers and horns
<holstein> and poke around on wineHQ
<Fezzler> ScottL>> Thanks!
<Fezzler> I have wine installed
<ScottL> Fezzler, if you check the reaper forums you should find someone called "alex stone" (i think) who did a bunch of work with it
<holstein> AH, thats cool
<Fezzler> ScottL>> Thanks
<Fezzler> Beginning mixer, but my best results have been when I track each drum component individually
<holstein> best sounding?
<holstein> or best groove?
<holstein> might have to find a happy middle ground
<holstein> read about some recording techniques
<holstein> if your having phase issues
<Fezzler> sounding.  when I put drum track on one track, mix is always muddy
<holstein> close mic-ing each drum?
<holstein> with like 4 or 6 tracks?
<Fezzler> midi / wave drums
<holstein> OH
<holstein> that shouldnt matter then
<holstein> you can tell hydrogen to spit each drum out separatly to JACK
<holstein> so you can mix them like an actual kit
<Fezzler> yes, I like hydrogen.  I think tracking each drum opens up mix, but what do I know
<holstein> hey
<holstein> if it sounds good
<holstein> go for it
<Fezzler> fun learning, just wish I had more time
<Fezzler> and money for instructions
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you can get help online
<Fezzler> well, I've read about panning.  volume is easy.  I need to learn more about EQ, Gate, Compression
<Fezzler> I also found my best results are when I add only subtle effect.
<Fezzler> anyone try rakarack
 * holstein is a rakarrack fanboy :)
<Fezzler> Oh!  Struck a nerve.  :)
<Fezzler> I should check it out then
<holstein> those guys are really great too
<holstein> quite an active project
<ScottL> i second rakarrack, awesome jack-aware application
<holstein> crazy light-weight too
<holstein> for what all it does
<Fezzler> holstein>> just installed it
<ScottL> i think one of the newer developers actually knows about electrical engineering
<Fezzler> holstein>> so my guitar should be recorded clean and then add Rakarack effects
<holstein> i usually track with it on
<holstein> and take a wet and dry channel
<holstein> then, i got options
<Fezzler> holstein>> I bet you can remap too.  Put clean on one track, output to new track with rakarrack
<holstein> yup
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> you can route the clean one where ever after the fact
<Fezzler> I use my DigiTech RP250 as my audio input device.  Not sure it does clean or aka bypass
<Fezzler> I think it has a "Direct"
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> maybe you can get both going in
<holstein> on 2 tracks
<Fezzler> unless my Ubuntu PC has a firewire in port, I have a M-Audio Firewire 410
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i got a firepod
<Fezzler> Firepod a line 6 product?
<Fezzler> or Presonus?
<holstein> presonus firepod
<holstein> FP-10 they call it now
<Fezzler> just looked it up -sweet
<holstein> yeah, it works well
<holstein> decent preamps
<holstein> 8 balanced ins
<holstein> !play
<holstein> sorry
<Fezzler> Lots of options with the FP-10
<holstein> around 400 too
<holstein> US $
<Fezzler> here is what I have  http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_au/FireWire410.html
<Fezzler> It is somewhat quirky because it requires a complete shutdown to plug-in, unplug.  Sometime "sleeping" the computer works too.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> that could be the chipset
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/24 :/
<Fezzler> well - looks like no go in Linux for M-Audio FW 410 per your link
<holstein> yup
<Fezzler> Firepod does though have Linux driver (or works with alsa?)
<holstein> ffado
<holstein> the firewire driver in JACK
<holstein> just works :)
<holstein> ffado is where to check
<Fezzler> should I try or not bother?
<holstein> with the firewire 410?
<Fezzler> yup
<holstein> wont hurt to plug it in and see
<holstein> but the ffado site is pretty current
<holstein> they have an active mailing list too
<Fezzler> holstein>> see ya
<holstein> Fezzler: :)
<Fezzler> holstein>> gonna give rakarack a try and just capture a clean as possible tone from RP250
<holstein> rakarrack FTW :)
<Fezzler> I've learned not only does playing guitar turn one into a gear head but also a tone head!
<holstein> hehe
<Fezzler> I'm so glad I took this hobby up.  Just wish I started 30 years ago
<Fezzler> holstein>>
<Fezzler> rakarack Q:  here?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> theres a channel too though
<holstein> if i dont know
<Guest11951> i'm launching jackd from a bash script. anyone know how to detect inside the script that jackd has started up?
<M00R1Z> hey everybody, i have a small question, is ubuntu studio ubuntu+studio, meaning that it's always based on ubuntu's latest version and i basically get ubuntu + the audiovisual stuff?
<M00R1Z> i appreciate it
<skypce> hi
<skypce> can you helpme with it:
<skypce> JACK ERROR: zombified - calling shutdown handler
<skypce> Audio::shutdown()
<skypce> it is when i run muse from cosole
<skypce> and i try to load a soundfont
<skypce> with fluidsynth
<holstein> skypce: i have seen that
<holstein> i think there is an argument
<holstein> -z or -Z
<holstein> i used to use it to get zynaddsubfx to run
<skypce> very thank you holstein
<skypce> i will test in a moment
<skypce> :D
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-05
<Fezzler> rakarrack user?
<holstein> w00t
<holstein> Fezzler: you get it sorted?
<Fezzler> holstein>> no
<Fezzler> holstein>> I saw something on line about a special build for jackd
<Fezzler> holstein>> but my jackd works
<Fezzler> holstein>> funny, the syth rakarrack is based on works
<Fezzler> holstein>> I've reinstalled it...nothing
<holstein> Fezzler: just for S&G's
<holstein> are you running the ubuntustudio theme?
<Fezzler> theme?
<Fezzler> holstein>> no, I don't think so
<holstein> ok
<holstein> NM then
<holstein> lets see what the OSMP folk say
<ronj> Hi, I just tested today's iso and it seems it fails to create the user directory. I used "use entire disk" and "setup encrypted home". Reading the contents of the disk by booting a livecd, it seems /home is empty (no "ronj" folder, no ".ecryptfs" folder). Don't know if it's specific to an ecryptfs setup or if it is also the case with a standard install, will do the test this evening
<ronj> if anyone has the time to do it today, by all means please do so and report on the mailing list if you find something bad
<ronj> ... release is approaching...
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-06
<Splashman> hi all
<[Damaskinos]> salve ubuntu studio non è anche in versione live per provarla?
<dludldin> hello everybody!
<holstein> dludldin: hello :)
<dludldin> right know tuxguitar is working fine with me but i had problems to get it ok
<holstein> do share
<dludldin> at this moment im making an update perhaps this could solve the problem but anyway if don't i guess that tuxguitar 1.1 and 1.2 have problems with java synth
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i remember tuxguitar now
<holstein> i dont need tablature
<holstein> SO i just kinda opened it up
<dludldin> when java synth is enabled tuxguitar takes its time to run apox 1minute maybe less
<holstein> maybe in karmic?
<holstein> is that for monitoring?
<holstein> i would probably just route tuxguitar to whatever synth i want to use
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> assuming it has proper JACK support
<holstein> i did not try that
<dludldin> jack is another one that gave me issues too
<holstein> how so?
<holstein> that is kinda the 'heart' of the linux audio system
<dludldin> for what i can remember first time i installed jack was in a fluydsynt plugin to tuxguitar that consequently had to install jack
<holstein> sounds right
<dludldin> dont know if jack works i havent tested yet
<holstein> again, thats really the center of it all
<holstein> learning JACK
<holstein> and getting it running properly is key
<dludldin> after solving jack's non starting problem i havent tested at least it runs know
<holstein> you dont have to, but its SO handy
<holstein> and like your situation
<holstein> when you need to route a synth from something like tuxguitar
<holstein> you just make the connection in JACK
<dludldin> is it 0.4% at jack o.k.?
<holstein> well, what are your settings?
<holstein> did you start from 'jack control'?
<dludldin> yes
<holstein> so, click on setup
<holstein> the 'settings' tab
<holstein> you using the alsa driver with an internal sound card?
<dludldin> yap
<holstein> OK
<holstein> in the lower right
<holstein> what is the latency?
<holstein> in msec ?
<dludldin> 46.4
<dludldin> 46.4 msec
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats decent for an internal card
<holstein> you see in the middle there?
<holstein> sample rate?
<holstein> i set that, and suggest that be set to 41000
<holstein> above and below that
<holstein> frames/period
<dludldin> 44100
<holstein> and period/buffers
<holstein> those are the 2 settings we 'tweak'
<holstein> to effect the latency
<holstein> you might not need the latency to be lower
<holstein> IF
<dludldin> 1024 2
<holstein> when you run programs
<holstein> you get xruns
<holstein> you can come here and change those settings
<holstein> raise them
<holstein> maybe to
<holstein> 1024 3
<holstein> that kind of tweak will increase your latency
<holstein> potentially fixing that xrun issue
<holstein> IF you have the issue
<holstein> the only reason to need super low latency
<holstein> is if you are doing live effects processing
<holstein> SAY, you got your guitar plugged in to your sound card
<holstein> you route that in JACK to rakarrack
<holstein> and out to your sound card
<holstein> you play your guitar
<holstein> and 46ms later
<holstein> you hear the effected signal
<holstein> thats not too good
<holstein> OR
<dludldin> i have to test it if it sounds good
<holstein> if you have a midi synth plugged in
<holstein> you'll play a note
<holstein> and 46ms later
<holstein> you hear the sound you have selected
<holstein> again, probably unwanted
<holstein> IF you dont have these 'realtime' requirements
<holstein> then, dont sweat it
<dludldin> do you know if these three messages are bad   sh: artsshell: not found ,JACK: unable to mlock() port buffers: Cannot allocate memory,cannot lock down memory for RT thread
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> JACK is not running then
<holstein> is this lucid?
<holstein> 10.04?
<dludldin> yes
<holstein> in 'setup'
<holstein> see the checkbox for realtime?
<dludldin> yap
<holstein> uncheck that if its checked
<holstein> then say 'ok'
<holstein> and close jack control
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and type
<holstein> sudo adduser dludldin audio
<holstein> ^^ assuming dludldin is the username on your box
<holstein> i would type
<holstein> sudo adduser holstein audio
<dludldin> right know only get a possible bad message    sh: artsshell: not found
<holstein> AH
<holstein> progress
<holstein> close jackcontrol
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and typr
<holstein> type*
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and see if JACK starts
<holstein> then we'll talk about trouble shooting further
<dludldin> in terminal i get suspending pulse audio and in jack messages 19:28:45.722 Patchbay deactivated.
<dludldin> 19:28:45.832 Statistics reset.
<dludldin> 19:28:45.871 ALSA connection graph change.
<dludldin> 19:28:46.125 ALSA connection change.
<holstein> OK
<holstein> is JACK running though?
<dludldin> no
<holstein> says 'stopped'
<holstein> in the main window?
<dludldin> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> internal card makes sound otherwise?
<dludldin> give me three or four minutes holstein
<holstein> sure
<dludldin> hi again
<holstein> :)
<dludldin> well i can hear mp3 when jack is not running
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats good
<holstein> open in terminal
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and lets look at your settings again
<holstein> in 'setup'
<holstein> on the right column
<holstein> what is under 'interface' ?
<holstein> default?
<dludldin> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> try hitting start again
<holstein> as root
<holstein> and see what it says
<dludldin> as root says starting then goes black and white and im not able to close it
<dludldin> i had jack running ok in ubuntu 8.04
<holstein> well, this is what needs to be sorted out
<holstein> and i got a meeting here in a minute
<holstein> let me give you some suggestions
<holstein> of course #jack
<holstein> and #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and the ubuntustudio mailing list
<dludldin> ok im gratefull for your time
<holstein> im in here alot though
<holstein> and i'll try again later with you if you dont get it sorted :)
<dludldin> ok see you later then, thanks
<dludldin> anyone make music?
<holstein> hello again dludldin :)
<holstein> heres a little 30 second thing i did not too long ago
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg
<holstein> and heres a friends music all made with ubuntu
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/music/
<aputamkon> hello
<plotino> hi everybody
<plotino> im trying to connect my MIDI keyboard to PC
<aputamkon> any 1 know what system is best to dual boot with ubuntu? emachines dell hp?
<plotino> this keyb is an old portatone
<plotino> it has synthesizer capability
<plotino> im trying to get it play from hydrogen + jack
<plotino> anybody knows hoe to do that?
<aputamkon> no idead my self sorry
<dludldin> hi
<dludldin> holstein : are you there
<holstein> dludldin: hey
<holstein> did you see my posts earlier?
<holstein> 16:14 < holstein> heres a little 30 second thing i did not too long ago
<holstein> 16:14 < holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg
<holstein> 16:14 < holstein> and heres a friends music all made with ubuntu
<holstein> 16:14 < holstein> http://wootangent.net/music/
<holstein> anyways.. did you get sorted?
<holstein> JACK?
<dludldin> jack is ok
<dludldin> just a minute
<holstein> COOL
<dludldin> would you help to connect tuxguitar to qsynth via jack? this would be a good learning experience
<holstein> sure
<holstein> in theory
<dludldin> trying to listen to your 30 second thing but not being able to
<holstein> you get JACK running
<holstein> open 'connect'
<holstein> and thats where all the JACK friendly apps will show up
<holstein> and im not quite sure what tuxguitar looks like
<holstein> but, see if it just shows up there
<dludldin> why can t listen to groove.ogg?
<holstein> .ogg ?
<holstein> maybe
<dludldin> your 30 second thing
<holstein> try downloading it
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg
<holstein> you can navigate to your Music directory first if you want
<holstein> cd /home/you/Music
<holstein> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg
<holstein> its not that big a deal though ;)
<dludldin> i downloaded it but media player dont read it
<holstein> which media player?
<holstein> it should just play in the browser
<dludldin> ubuntu default
<dludldin> movie player i guess
<holstein> OH
<holstein> you got JACK going
<holstein> you would have to route it
<holstein> you can do that later ;)
<dludldin> that s it :)
<dludldin> how have you done this?
<holstein> the track?
<dludldin> yes
<holstein> i just did acoustic instruments
<holstein> overdubbed
<holstein> with ardour
<holstein> routed in JACK
<holstein> using a presonus firepod interface
<holstein> mixed with ardour, and routed through JAMin
<dludldin> i guess it sounds brazilian
<holstein> ah
<holstein> cool :)
<dludldin> flute , some small string instrument , acoustic bass , percussion?
<holstein> nylon string parlor guitar
<holstein> like a little classical guitar
<holstein> open holed bamboo flute
<holstein> acoustic bass
<holstein> i think that was just a floor tom or something
<holstein> banging on it and the rim
<holstein> and i got http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/osmp30.ogg
<holstein> more rockin ;)
<dludldin> very nice mix. pro quality sound
<holstein> i need to re-do some of the parts though
<holstein> i got distracted before i got a good final mix on it
<holstein> dludldin: thanks :)
<dludldin> well i prefer the acoustic one
<holstein> me too
<holstein> trying to do some commercial stuff though
<dludldin> how do you record electric guitar?
<holstein> i went right into a preamp
<holstein> i have a presonus eureka
<holstein> then into the firepod
<holstein> the effects are all rakarrack
<holstein> acoustic drums
<holstein> synth everything else
<holstein> but i dont really do much MIDI
<holstein> i tend to just route in JACK and play the synth stuff live
<dludldin> firepod?
<holstein> like an anolog rig
<holstein> http://www.presonus.com/products/detail.aspx?productid=3
<holstein> ^^ they call the firepod the FP-10 now
<dludldin> holstein : thanks for helping with jack
<holstein> dludldin: anytime :)
<dludldin> hey holstein do you like satriani?
<holstein> i used to listen some
<holstein> i dont remember any of the tunes or albums though
<holstein> years ago really
<holstein> good stuff
<dludldin> in deed he really is a good guitar player ; )
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-07
<dludldin> ok guys see you later or maybe tomorrow
<holstein> dludldin: laterx :)
<paultag> Anyone have some suggestions for good quarter inch tip-ring-sleeve interfaces ( over firewire or USB ) that play with Linux?
<holstein> hey paultag
<paultag> heyya holstein
<holstein> the presonus firepod has balanced ins
<holstein> BUT there was one that [lsd] mentioned the other day in OSM
<holstein> and i forget
<holstein> same kind of thing
<holstein> and not much more money
<paultag> holstein, how great is the kernel support?
<holstein> well, i was told the other one was supported as well
<holstein> but the firepod is plug and play
<holstein> i never researched USB devices personally
<paultag> :)
<paultag> thanks holstein :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-08
<clave> Hola, queria saber si me pueden ayudar porfavor, para instalar el kernel de ubuntustudio 9.10 ya que intente instalar solo el paquete de audio desde synaptic pero no instaló el kernel
<holstein> hey clave
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<clave> holstein, gracias
<clave> eso es todo?
<holstein> para instalar el núcleo, sí
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> para instalar le kernel, si
 * holstein using google translate
<holstein> you'll need to edit grub
<holstein> or figure out how to boot into that kernel
<holstein> para ver cuál es su uso de
<holstein> uname -a
<clave> i can speak a little of english
<holstein> good
<holstein> me too ;)
<clave> i have to use uname -a?
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> in a termial
<holstein> tells you what kernel your running
<clave> 2.6.31-22-generic #65-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 15:48:58 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> after you install the RT one
<clave> i will restart then and i guess i will comeback
<holstein> if your wondering if you acutally booted into it
<holstein> that can be handy
<clave> ok
<holstein> i think its the 'shift key'
<clave> let me write that command somewere
<holstein> at boot
<holstein> that lets you see the 'grub' list
<clave> thank you very much
<holstein> clave: anytime :)
 * holstein is going to bed ...
<holstein> GN
<matts45acp> can someone help me setp up my wireless adapter
<rlameiro> matts45acp: are you using ubntustudio?
<rlameiro> yeah
<RPG-Master> Hello :)
<RPG-Master> I'm trying to follow the guide on the Ubuntu wiki on setting up Jack... I can't seem to find the realtime kernel in synaptic. Is it still necessary?
<RPG-Master> This is 10.10 btw
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-09
<ianm_> can anyone recommend a usb/midi interface that's plug'n'play in ubuntu?
<holstein> ianm_: yup
 * holstein busy for a bit though
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians :)
<maavihs> anyone here?
<jussi> no :P
<maavihs> anyone here who can help me out?
<jussi> just ask, and see!
<maavihs> i wanted to no wats the defference between
<maavihs> Ubuntu & StudioUbuntu
<jussi> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<maavihs> other then the extra apps
<rlameiro> maavihs: the desktop is streamlined
<jussi> not much, few settings to make it better for audio
<rlameiro> its ver simple, maximazing the desktop are
<rlameiro> and uses fixed network setup, to avoid constant polling
<rlameiro> this way taxes less the CPU
<maavihs> hmmm......any more changes than that?
<rlameiro> you have less generalistic software installed by default
<maavihs> any idea when is the Ubuntu Studio 10.10 coming out?
<rlameiro> but you can install wathever you want after
<rlameiro> we hope tomorrow :D
<rlameiro> perfect 10
<maavihs> Niceeee
<rlameiro> 10.10.10
<maavihs> yup!
<rOjo> Hi..
<rOjo> i'm an amateur DJ/Producer from méxico... and have just heard about UbuntuStudio, anyone here have tried xwax (http://www.xwax.co.uk) with ubuntustudio?
<Sikil> Hi, i'm an amateur DJ/Producer from méxico... and have just heard about UbuntuStudio, anyone here have tried xwax (http://www.xwax.co.uk) with ubuntustudio?
<ScottL> hi Sikil or r0jo
<ScottL> i have heard of others using xwax but i have not myself
<ScottL> do you need a tutorial?
<Sikil> :-/
<Sikil> looks like i have problems with the webclient..
<holstein> whats going on Sikil ?
<Sikil> ScottL, you mentioned a tutorial for ubuntustudio and xwax is there one?
<Sikil> kind of google about those topics but i missed it...
<Sikil> i googled about it, i mean..
<holstein> hey, looks like xwax is in the repos
 * holstein installing
<holstein> looks like its coming from the universe repostitory
<Sikil> hey holstein, jusr heard about this ubuntu version and i'm going to install it today.. trying to get a DVS form my DJ setup.
<holstein> i have only used http://sourceforge.net/projects/idjc/
<Sikil_> arggh.. i guess i'll need to install a desktop IRC client...
<ScottL> Sikil, this is a good place for ubuntu studio   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<ScottL> although it's not really a tutorial since ubuntu studio is a operating system geared towards multimedia
<Sikil_> the thing is that if ubuntu studio supports ALSA it's like almost done with xwax mos people poblems with xwax on ubutun is because the oficial distro does not include ALSA preconfigured...
<Sikil_> well i'm just assuming that...
<ScottL> i'm not sur what you mean by 'does not include ALSA preconfigured' Sikil_
<ScottL> are you referring to the ubuntu studio or to xwax
<Sikil> :-/
<Sikil> just regular ubuntu i mean.. wich comes with pulseaudio right?
<holstein> so does ubuntustudio
<holstein> BUT thats not the problem im having with xwax
<Sikil> you know what.. i'll better read a about it and try it.. then i'll come back with a good irc lcitn cause this (http://webchat.freenode.net/) and frigg seems to have issues..
<Sikil> frigg [~frigg@freenode/utility-bot/frigg] requested CTCP VERSION from Sikil:
<rlameiro> Sikil: that is normal, these request happen always
<Sikil> Well, thanks people...  saludos from México.
<holstein> well, whatever xwax is suppose to do, it doesnt seem to want to do it
<ScottL> denada
<Tweaky> hi :) could anyone explain the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu studio?
<ianm_> Tweaky: I think Studio has different default programs and sound configuration, at least
<Tweaky> ianm_:  just curious because i do use linux for audio recording but dunno what the difference is
<ianm_> Tweaky: I think it uses JACK instead of PulseAudio and comes with more media creation apps installed, plus aesthetic differences
<Tweaky> ianm_: is there an advantage to using JACK?
<ianm_> Tweaky: depends what you're doing-- I think it's better for low latency / professional audio stuff
<ianm_> Tweaky: for playing music, for basic recording, ALSA or PulseAudio seems fine
<Tweaky> ianm_: thanks for the info :) appreciate it
 * persia idly mentions that ALSA is configured to work by default, and all the pulse stuff is just an overlay
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-10
<persia> ianm_, Most JACK apps don't support pulse: the strong argument for JACK is sample-accurate synchronisation from multiple sources, which is important for mixing.  Pulse can compete with JACK for latency, but doesn't have the alignment API (unless I missed something somewhere)
<ianm_> persia: I see, thanks
<Fezzler> Is there an ASIO4ALL for Ubuntu?
<persia> I don't believe so, but I don7t beleive one is required.  I strongly suspect ALSA performs an essentially similar function.
<ronj> yes, alsa/ffado do what you expect
<ronj> Fezzler, the audio stack under linux is quite different from what you know under window
<persia> Oh, right, FFADO also (although the few bits I found searching about asio4all didn't seem to indicate Fireware support)
<sladen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/10.10release_notes  <<--- linked in the release notes is 404
<persia> ScottL, ^^
<persia> holstein, Maybe you know?
<persia> sladen, -devel is often a better-targeted channel to catch some folk: this is mostly a support channel (but it doesn't matter this time: not enough conflicting traffic)
<BrendanT> I'm confused, ubuntu studio 10.10 is apparently available for download on softpedia but ubuntustudio.org says nothing.?
<persia> Yeah, the Ubuntu Studio release team is sleeping.  Should get updated soon.
<persia> It's released, but the website update is waiting for the right people to wake up.
<BrendanT> Oh ok? Can I ask some questions about it for home use that I can't seem to find the answers for on google?
<persia> Yes.  That's the entire purpose of this channel.  No promises anyone here happens to know the answer.
<sladen> persia: which -devel?
<persia> sladen, #ubuntustudio-devel, but the folk you need are likely a couple hours from being active.
<persia> (and the key folk are probably also in #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-release, etc.)
<BrendanT> It's only nooby stuff. I'm wondering If ubuntustudio does all the things normal things that ubuntu does + the multimedia things because i'd still like all the things in the main release but really want all the audio apps that are nicely setup in studio
<persia> Do you already have Ubuntu installed?
<BrendanT> Yeah but I'm doing a fresh install because i've broken heaps of things and it freazes up alot. i heard i can install the studio packages from synaptic on a standard ubuntu but does it work just as good?
<persia> Yes, absolutely, without question.
<persia> Now, to temper that statement, some users of Studio have very tight latency requirements, and push their hardware to the limit.
<persia> These users are better served by uninstalling the integration with instant messaging, automatic network detection, etc.: basically all the stuff that might grab your processor at an inconvenient moment.
<persia> if you install from the Studio media, these things aren't installed by default.
<persia> Plus you get a slightly different theme.
<BrendanT> Isn't the real time kernel for stopping those things?
<persia> (not that it's terribly hard to change themes or anything)
<persia> There's no realtime kernel available for 10.10.  Further, I don't believe most people need it.
<BrendanT> Oh why not? i thought it was crucial for keeping the audio processes from being interupted?
<persia> If you're really pushing your hardware tight enough to require realtime, your chance of XRUNS due to the inability of the HW to keep up is likely higher than your chance of delay: JACK enforces sample-accuracy even with some latency.
<persia> Doesn't make that much difference, assuming one isn't also trying to compile the kernel or something.
<persia> Mind you, if one is running on limited hardware, or trying to do 18 things at once, etc. one might want to override some things.
<persia> that said, if one is doing that, it's probably time to think about a hardware upgrade.
<BrendanT> Ok - sort of understand -. Well Its all just for playing around with at the moment because my m-audio fast track ultra sadly doesnt have a linux driver so i have to go to windows to use it.
<persia> There are a few niche cases where one does need realtime, perhaps interacting with out-of-box analog systems with very high fidelity, but at the cost of an audio interface and preamps that can handle that, the price of a modern processor is not very high.
<persia> For playing around, there's absolutely no value to realtime: just make sure to turn off the more annoying time-wasters when doing complex stuff.
<BrendanT> Could i make a separate user to log into when i want to do 'complex stuff' that didnt run the time-wasters or do they all start up no matter what?
<persia> You might be able to create a separate user, and turn off some of the indicator stuff.
<persia> But I'm not convinced you can turn off Network Manager except on a system-wide basis.
<BrendanT> hmm
<persia> Not processing mail, not running gwibber, etc. is easy.
<persia> But really, don't worry about it.  Install the stuff you want and play.
<persia> If you end up discovering that this one effect you really want isn't happening because you don't have the resources, start looking at how you can conserve resources.
<BrendanT> Ok. so just install the ubuntustudio-audio package?
<persia> That will get you the standard set of audio tools.
<persia> You might also want ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<persia> If your menu is getting too cluttered, ubuntustudio-menu might help some.
<BrendanT> hm it appears to be a link to a bunch of other packages already available in the normal ubuntu
<persia> We call it a "metapackage", but yes, that's what it is.
<BrendanT> so ubuntu studio is just a different assortment of packages? rather than new features?
<persia> Ubuntu Studio is just a flavour of Ubuntu, much like Ubuntu Desktop.  A selection of some of the packages in Ubuntu that some folk try to make sure work together.
<BrendanT> ok i thought there might have been later versions of jack, alsa and things like that because i notice some apps can be very old in the repositories
<persia> No, it's all the same thing.
<BrendanT> I'd like to be able to play music through banshee at the same time as i have say, ardour, using jack but jack seems to cut off anything else from playing.
<persia> There's been some changes in direction, so this release wasn't as focused as some of the past ones.  We've a new track now, and an increasingly clear target for 11.04
<persia> You can install pulseaudio-jack, or you can use two different sound cards.
<BrendanT> but all changes you did would still be packaged for the normal ubuntu?
<persia> Absolutely.  That's the point.
<BrendanT> pulseaudio-module-jack ?
<BrendanT> There is no pulseaudio-jack package
<persia> Yes, that's one of the ways you can make pulse and jack work together.
<persia> Sorry: my mistake.
<BrendanT> im using alsa i believe
<persia> Personally, I really recommend the two-cards solution.
<persia> Banshee is using ALSA directly, without pulse?  That's not default.
<BrendanT> oh i thought it was, i dont know
<BrendanT> whats the difference between pulseaudio and alsa?
<BrendanT> also, i dont have 2 sound cards unless someone makes a driver for my fasttrack ultra
<persia> USB headphones are increasingly inexpensive, but yeah, good drivers would be better.
<persia> pulse and ALSA are different layers.
<persia> pulse is a software mixing daemon that lets applications play stuff and then gets it to the right sound cards, resampling or mixing as needed.
<persia> ALSA is both a userspace library and a set of drivers that provide a unified interface to many sorts of sound cards.
<BrendanT> where could i go to throw a wad of cash towards anyone willing to make the driver for it?
<persia> most applications talk to pulse (directly, through ALSA compat layer, or through OSS compat layer), or to JACK.  pulse and JACK can talk to audio interfaces (including ALSA interfaces, FFADO interfaces, BlueZ interfaces, etc.).
<persia> You can't really.  There's a couple groups of folk that will do it for free if someone provides specifications.
<persia> You could definitely hire folk (and there are folk that are available for hire) to work on it, if you had specifications and the free places took too long.
<persia> But before you can get anywhere, you need specifications.  M-Audio tends to be good about Linux support, so if there isn't any, someone else probably owns some part of the device and won't share.
<persia> I'd recommend talking to M-Audio first, and trying to understand the situation.  If it looks like it just needs developer-time, then you probably want to hire an ALSA engineer.  Talking to the ALSA folk could probably get you recommendations to a good forum to hire such a person.
<BrendanT> damn seems like a big job
<persia> The hard part is usually tracking down why there isn't a driver: lots of coordination, and careful friendly work with hardware companies.
<persia> Once you know why, if it's fixable, that part is usually easy.
<persia> But some stuff isn't fixable, unfortunately (like patents on stuff by companies now out of business, with the patent farm owned by a known litigious firm, and the company making stuff using a grandfathered license, etc.)
<BrendanT> Well M-Audio certainly aren't out of business.
<persia> No, but they have been around for a while, and absorbed MidiMan years back, etc.  It's hard to know what components are in their hardware, or if the companies that make those components have changed, etc.
<persia> Anyway, go ask them.  If you start with the assumption that they would be happy to grant you drivers, and you make clear that you aren't asking them to do the development, just trying to understand the legal restrictions, you have a decent chance.
<BrendanT> It'd be very difficult for me to ask it as I'm terrible at writing emails and such and dont understand very well what im even asking for, but ill try. should i email them or make a thread on their forum asking people if a driver could be made and say that im a linux user and cannot use the device with a driver etc...
<persia> And maybe say that you're willing to hire a kernel developer, but are seeking documentation *OR* an explanation why the documentation can't be distributed.
<BrendanT> hiring a developer is probably a bit much, wouldnt it cost alot?
<persia> Depends on the developer :)  Like I said before, if you have docs, there are some developers who are happy to write drivers in exchange for a device.
<persia> Mind you, you might not want to do this for a high-end digital mixing console :)
<BrendanT> http://www.64studio.com/node/699
<BrendanT> I think alot of other people have probably already tried
<BrendanT> I might have to sell it for something. Do you know any similar device that works on linux?
<persia> It's a 4x8 USB interface?
<BrendanT> 8x8 apparently
<persia> I don't happen to know of such a thing offhand.  My biggest is 4x6.  I'd have to refer to alsa-project.org as the best source of information.
<BrendanT> what do those numbers mean?
<persia> You'll likely get best support if you find something with "class-complaint" USB drivers.
<persia> inputs/outputs
<BrendanT> ahk figured. apparently my device is 'compliant' i think but becuase its a bit fancy it doesnt quite work
<BrendanT> http://www.musicador.com/uploads/2007/12/m-audio-fast-track-ultra_front-rear.jpg
<persia> Hrm?  If it's "fancy" or requires "special" drivers, it's not "class-compliant"
<ScottL> BrendanT, there are many knowledgeable people, with quite a varied background, on #opensourcemusicians, that would be a good place to ask about a similar audio interface that works on linux as well
<persia> "Class-compliant" has a special meaning for USB devices: it means that the HW works with the base class specification in the USB docs, so no special drivers are required.
<ScottL> BrendanT, if you don't mind opening your computer you could get an m-audio delta44 or delta66 (this will also give you reduced latency due to the PCI card connection)
<BrendanT> ok nvm only the fast track pro is listed, not ultra. still there is only a few people in the world that have gotten the pro version to work because it needs a patch from alsa to work, thats what i read anyway
<BrendanT> im on a laptop
<persia> If you can find out which patch, it might be sortable.
<ScottL> right, how about a firewire card?  i believe those to be better supported
<ScottL> but i agree with persia, you can try the patch first for the hardware you already have
<BrendanT> na i've read heaps about it and it seams that nobody can get it to work so wont bother with that dead end road.
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-05
<Proshot> hy guys just wondering if ubuntu studio is still activly developed
<Cop3rniC> Hi!
<Cop3rniC> What could be the best version of ubuntu studio to install on a macbook 3.1 ( 2.2Ghz intel core 2 duo, 4Go Ram) ??
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-06
<Alero> Hello!
<Alero> i am in a need of some help!
<Alero> yo see, i just changed to ubuntu and i dont really get all that well yet. i wanted a something to record my music with, and found ubuntustudio
<Alero> now im running this on my netbook, so i dont have a dvddrive so i need to mount the iso, so i downloaded this furius iso mounter
<Alero> and now that i have mounted the iso, nothing happens. i can explore inside the drive and all, but i cant run the installation
<Alero> i would be glad if someone could give me and advice!
<Alero> also, is my aspire one powerfull enough to run ubuntustudio? my plan is to use as little VST as possible. create drum patterns and record my synth on tom of them
<Alero> top of them*
<Parsind> is this distro good at using win apps ?
<Parsind> is it part of the officila ubuntu famalie?
<digikwondo> hello , have my own budget studio with an ol zepto laptop , 2GB Ram, Intel dual core. Built in Intel HDA audio interface with 1in/out1 stereo jackets. i got a 6 channel Mixer with a SE X1 mic on the in and headphones on the out. this acctually works nice ;)  except from the Xruns.... im quite new to linux but could need some pointers on eliminating xruns.
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-07
<ssbpls> hello
<ssbpls> i come to a problem with the installation of my ubuntu studio
<ssbpls> i am going to install the ubuntu studio 11.04, when i come to the step of select and install the software, it failed. so i just install the base system, when i boot up, it just has the text mode and didn't install  the gnome
<ssbpls> ???
<bartje> hi guys, I've got a bit of a mistery here, jack just won't start in ubuntu 11.10 beta 64 bit... on my 32 bit system it does work though.
<holstein> the bigger mystery is, why do you have both ;)
<bartje> lol, two different machines
<holstein> bartje: try gksudo qjackctl just to be sure its not permissions
<holstein> bartje: the same audio hardware? the same interface?
<bartje> hm, won't start
<holstein> bartje: what interface?
<bartje> it's as if the driver doesn't find my audiofire12
<holstein> you have *lots* of differences between those machines other than the OS
<holstein> the firewire chipset can prevent JACK from starting
<bartje> I used the same soundcard
<holstein> the audiofire?
<bartje> it used to work in 11.04
<bartje> yes
<holstein> it uses a firewire controller though
<holstein> bartje: i would get a live CD, and confirm the hardware works
<holstein> something like AVLinux
<bartje> but the alsa driver doesn't want to start either, for the onboard soundcard
<holstein> did you reinstall JACK?
<bartje> oh yes, twice.. lol
<bartje> I also followed the wiki to add raw1394 to the modules to be loaded
<bartje> the wiki on linuxmusicians
<holstein> sure, but you shouldnt need to do that
<holstein> and that could break something in the newer version of ubuntu, who knows
<bartje> didn't work without it either
<holstein> i would still try with a live CD
<holstein> the only way to really know is to either take a live CD, and try, or install 32bit ubuntu
<holstein> you can look in the JACK messages
<bartje> but how do I know what's wrong with the current system? it did work in 11.04
<holstein> paste those in, and try and catch LAS or one of the JACK folks
<holstein> bartje: if it works with a 32bit live CD, then you know whats up
<holstein> i heard you had to use the older stack for that device
<holstein> the juju stack wouldnt work
<holstein> but, i thought 11.04 had that
<holstein> i would put the firewire device down, try a live CD such as avlinux, and see if the other hardware workds
<holstein> works*
<bartje> ok... let's try :-)
<holstein> what youve got now is a case where you could have broken something getting FW to work
<holstein> OR, it could just be buntu
<holstein> im a regular ubuntu supporter and user, and i would never use the non-LTS versions of ubuntustudio
<holstein> thats just my personal preference though
<holstein> not an excuse for why its not working
<bartje> I also installed the ubuntustudio packages, aparently it added a second raw1394.rules file... hmm...
<holstein> maybe, but, running gksudo qjackctl should get you around that
<holstein> i do that as a test with my FW device
<holstein> if it runs as root, then you can stop messing around with the hardware
<bartje> even the dummy driver doesn't work
<holstein> right, so thats something in the software
<holstein> and you've been messing about with it, so im not sure if it came like that or not
<bartje> it's only 2 things I've changed.. the .rules file, and the modules
 * holstein shrugs
<bartje> and reïnstalling jack of course
<holstein> its defintely JACK though
<holstein> or software
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians
<bartje> I will, thx
<holstein> i see las is out of town for a bit
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-09
<mammig_> hello
<mammig_> can i install the last ubuntu studio ( 11.04 ) on a 4 Go USB key ?
<mammig_> is it too small ?
<mammig_> should i buy a bigger USB key ?
<mammig_> thanks.
<holstein> mammig_: i wouldnt suggest it, but you can install it anywhere that shows up like a hard drive
<holstein> for that case, i would install something minimal, maybe xubntu or lubuntu, then add just what i need from the audio/video packages
<mammig_> ok, thank you
<grobda24> is US 11.04 ready for music making ?
<grobda24> or should I use 10.10 for the rt kernel (I believe there is not one in 11.04 so I'm told)
<holstein> grobda24: no reason not to use any of them
<holstein> grobda24: i use 10.04 with the KXstudio ppa's added
<holstein> if you were going to install 11.04, you might as well install 11.10
<grobda24> holstein, that is a cd install, or are you talking vanilla ubuntu with US ppa's ?
<holstein> grobda24: both
<holstein> actuall
<holstein> y
<holstein> i suggest trying a live CD on new hardware though
<holstein> also, you can get exactly what you want
<holstein> if you need to test JACK with some new hardware try the AVlinux live CD
<grobda24> holstein,did hv US running ok but had a hd failure so my hardware should be ok
<grobda24> where is the cd dl for 11.10 ?
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/daily/20111007/ grobda24
<grobda24> holstein, thanks :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-01
<scriptwarlock> hmm too silent
<ailo-w> Could be a good thing. Could mean nobody is having any problems with their US installations!
<scriptwarlock> so true or no one uses?> lol
<ailo-w> Or, it's just Monday
<scriptwarlock> well i'm one of the lucky beta user that has no quirks so far
<scriptwarlock> oh i have one recently that was jackd and jackdbus running both
<FloatingGoat> i quite like ubuntu studio, i must say. ive been using it as my main OS in place of a default 12.04 and it has been a pleasant transition so far. a joy to use. great job ubuntu studio team.
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, thanks:)
<FloatingGoat> one thing i would to have like to have seen was lmms by default.
<FloatingGoat> its no big deal but.
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, you mean put it in the ISO?
<FloatingGoat> yeah and make it launchable with the menu, maybe even with vst support included?
<FloatingGoat> smartboyhw: what do you think?
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, err ask ailo_ or len-dt for that:P
<ailo_> I don't know why it is not included. We might need to think about a more structured way of making those decisions. There is a goal to keep Ubuntu Studio more directed towards the newcomer, so I guess in that respect, LMMS is a good choice for default installations.
<smartboyhw> ailo_, so maybe we can just make it into the seeds right?
<ailo_> smartboyhw: If you like, have a look at what it depends on, and how much added size it would give
<smartboyhw> ailo_, 10.5 MB
<smartboyhw> 6 packages in total
<smartboyhw> librtaudio4, librtmidi1, libstk0c2a, lmms-common, stk along with main package lmms
<ailo_> I guess you are on a fresh install?
<ailo_> I'm moving conversation to -devel
<FloatingGoat> me?
<FloatingGoat> wow this is awesome..
<FloatingGoat> i ask a question give a suggestion and you guys are alreadt discussong whetger or not it should be implemented.
<FloatingGoat> sorry phone keyboard
<smartboyhw> yes
<ailo_> FloatingGoat: It's a small team. Not a lot of bureaucracy
<FloatingGoat> you know what would also be nice. just to have that nifty little sound recorder that comes default with ubuntu. i usually use that with the pulseaudio jack connector for mostof my recordings.
<holstein> FloatingGoat: its in the repos...
<FloatingGoat> but its cool i could just install it i think.
<FloatingGoat> i got a question though.
<holstein> FloatingGoat: its in the repos.. you can just install it for sure
<FloatingGoat> with jack time machine, i cant seem to finnd the settings dialogue when in ubuntu studio
<holstein> FloatingGoat: for what settings?
<FloatingGoat> the settings so i can do things like.
<FloatingGoat> start recording when an input threshhold is met.
<FloatingGoat> change the file output format/destination
<holstein> FloatingGoat: settings for? jack time machine?
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> holstein
<holstein> FloatingGoat: ive never used it... you are expecting something in the menu?.. maybe ask in #opensourcemusicians
<FloatingGoat> ive changed the settongs bedore.. a while back..
<holstein> FloatingGoat: sure.. i just dont know what settings you are talking about, since i dont use the application
<FloatingGoat> nbd
<holstein> FloatingGoat: ?
<holstein> im installing "timemachine".. tell me what you expect to find, and i'll look for it
<FloatingGoat> i meant no big deal.
<FloatingGoat> and i expect a settings dialogue
<FloatingGoat> of some sort
<holstein> timemachine -h has options
<holstein> FloatingGoat: ive only ever launched it back in 10.04.. never saw a dialogue
<FloatingGoat> well that help. thanks
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-02
<FloatingGoat> quassel is a better IRC client than xchat, just sayin.. just sayin..
<Unit193> Why do you think it is "better" ?  Quassel only seems to be better because of their "core" feature, and xchat is faaar better when you look at the depends.
<FloatingGoat> because quassel is much more well rounded
<FloatingGoat> you set up a network
<FloatingGoat> you join a few channels
<len-dt>  :)  There is a group of words with no real meaning
<FloatingGoat> you  enter your nick
<FloatingGoat> you quit quasel
<len-dt> Sounds like xchat so far
<FloatingGoat> you open quassell again, you join the channels you joined before, the nick you entered is saved and used, your network is as it was.
<FloatingGoat> automatically
<len-dt> Sounds about the same as xchat still
<FloatingGoat> or well xchat never saves for me
<FloatingGoat> do i gotta click a button or something
<len-dt> Sounds good
<XchattingGoat> how i save this
<FloatingGoat> xchat looks really similar to quassell but it seems like it just works a little better.. everytime i close xchat i have to enter everything over.
<FloatingGoat> and even if there is some way to keep everything it definetly isnt the most intuitive thing to find.
<FloatingGoat> and ive heard here before that you would like the experience to benifit newcomers
<len-dt> xchat was the first irc I used. The first screen that came up allows setting up to 3 choices of nick and choose what server to go to... I found it easy to use as a first timer. Any channel set as a favourite by right clicking will open automatically next time.
<len-dt> However, aside from that, irc is not what art is about.
<FloatingGoat> I guess so
<len-dt> audio, graphics, and etc. is what this distro is about.
<FloatingGoat> you should look into adding lmms by default :)
<FloatingGoat> I said that earlier but
<len-dt> The idea is to get people started. There are tons of apps out there and they are all easy to install. Open the software center and click on what you want maybe add password and wait.
<FloatingGoat> I just like having all this by default because installing some of this stuff is tedious
<len-dt> Lmms is under consideration, Probably not this cycle now but maybe next
<FloatingGoat> lmms not so much but
<len-dt> release is this month
<FloatingGoat> lmms devs should look into adding raw audio recording/editing features.
<FloatingGoat> would make it like a powerhouse for me..
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: can you do a lot of the stuff you can do in lmms, in ardour?
<len-dt> qtracktor does a lot of that stuff. I do mostly live mic stuff and ardour just works for that
<len-dt> ardour 3 when it gets out the door does midi as well
<FloatingGoat> hmm but i dont have a midi keyboard, is why i use lmms
<len-dt> I looked at lmms about a year ago and decided it really didn't have anything for me.
<FloatingGoat> usually what i do though is i record vocals with the simple recorder, and put them into lmms with the audio file processor. put a few filters and im good to go.
<FloatingGoat> id already would have made the backtrack. so i got the backtrack, the vocals, and a few guitar samples. I dont have to mess with any other programs.
<len-dt> I find the speed I want to go and get hydrogen running a simple beat.
<len-dt> then I record vocal and guitar with one mic on top.
<len-dt> that is my scratch
<FloatingGoat> ive done that before too.
<len-dt> I record bass on a track, then guitar (maybe two three or more tracks)
<len-dt> then I mute the scratch and redo all vocals on top of that... or I might add drums if needed
<FloatingGoat> you play bass guitar?
<len-dt> I'm not a KB player really
<len-dt> Bass is my main thing
<len-dt>  (right now)
<len-dt> It is what I play in front of people anyway
<FloatingGoat> ill try and show you something of mine
<len-dt> to be honest, I haven't done a lot of recording, I play more.
<FloatingGoat> yeah idk
<FloatingGoat> ive done a bit of recording myself
<FloatingGoat> im trying to get better at it
<FloatingGoat> i really like lmms though
<len-dt> I'm going to take another look at it.
<FloatingGoat> want to hear what i made with it?
<FloatingGoat> or not?
<len-dt> sure
<FloatingGoat> its kind of a vulgar song
<FloatingGoat> says the F word a lot
<FloatingGoat> do you mind?
<len-dt> I won't hold that against the music...
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/2S4FvNTsZpk8rIJrVzDBIy
<FloatingGoat> 100% lmms im pretty sure :)
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: did you listen?
<len-dt> Browser is giving me trouble... I'll try something else
<FloatingGoat> alright
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: lemme know
<len-dt> Ok, it is all there.
<len-dt> The levels seem like they haven't been tweeked yet
<len-dt> In particular the mix between male and female.
<FloatingGoat> what do you mean?
<len-dt> The womans voice seems a lot hotter to me
<FloatingGoat> hey there
<len-dt> The mans voice seems to go down some when the two are together
<FloatingGoat> the male voice is me
<FloatingGoat> i think its..
<FloatingGoat> i think i might have made it that way
<FloatingGoat> you mean the volume?
<len-dt> Ya
<len-dt> The piano was put in with the mouse?
<len-dt> Note by note?
<len-dt> Or is that recorded too?
<FloatingGoat> yeah with a mouse
<FloatingGoat> note by note (somewhat)
<len-dt> Pretty good then
<FloatingGoat> thanks
<FloatingGoat> lmms autmatically chords the notes
<len-dt> It is hard to do keys that way (at least for me)
<FloatingGoat> if you set it to do so
<FloatingGoat> what do you mean?
<len-dt> Generally it is hard to get the flow a KB player can while playing.
<len-dt> I stay away from percussive KB playing and normally if I do any just a string pad stuff
<len-dt> Just the strengths of different people I guess
<len-dt> I like that it is real. I have heard way too much "vocal gymnastics" where the singer is just showing off.
<len-dt> Is that the whole, or just a part? If it is just a part, I won't mention the last note of piano :)
<FloatingGoat> lol its just a part for now
<FloatingGoat> it was actually kind of a rough mockup
<len-dt> Then I would say it works for you.
<FloatingGoat> I want to re record the guitar, and her part,  and my parts. and add the rest of the song. But for that id need a guitar, id need her..
<len-dt> Rakarrack has a patch that takes a guitar and gives a not bad bass sound
<FloatingGoat> what did you mean when you said "I like that it is real."
<FloatingGoat> yeah ive used it before in a song i made for fun
<len-dt> The song is communicating about real feeling from what seems like a real situation
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> I wish i could do that
<FloatingGoat> but im not very good at songwriting
<FloatingGoat> the female in that clip wrote the song
<len-dt> No surprise
<FloatingGoat> shes a really busy person though i guess
<len-dt> I can feel it
<FloatingGoat> feel that she wrote it?
<len-dt> Do everything else first
<len-dt> I can feel her feelings in it
<FloatingGoat> what do you mean?
<FloatingGoat> sad feelings?
<len-dt> I've been through some things in my life I recognize the feelings and can feel that she seems in tune with it.
<FloatingGoat> awesome
<FloatingGoat> I guess thats a good thing to keep in mind when i write a song
<len-dt> depends if you are trying to sell to a record company  or not... all they care is how much they can make...
<len-dt> not much about art
<FloatingGoat> yeah if i make music
<FloatingGoat> im going to sell the records myself
<FloatingGoat> or what not
<FloatingGoat> im trying to get better and such
<FloatingGoat> at production
<len-dt> practice is everything.
<FloatingGoat> yeah and i do it all the time
<len-dt> listen to things with your eyes shut
<FloatingGoat> yeah ill have to try that
<FloatingGoat> could you answer a question?
<FloatingGoat> does it sound like i made that in lmms?
<len-dt> I'll try
<len-dt> I can't tell really
<FloatingGoat> i mean it in a figurative sense
<FloatingGoat> does it sound higher quality than what would be expected
<len-dt> I'm not sure what you mean
<len-dt> 16 bit audio is 16 bit audio. There are no timing issues I can tell.
<len-dt> Not that long ago everyone was using tape
<FloatingGoat> except the guitar but the piano covers it up
<len-dt> There are stumbles there, but as you said it is a rough draft. That is to be expected.
<FloatingGoat> im getting a new guitar soon i think
<FloatingGoat> this is the one i want http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oia0zBNNi4g
<len-dt> If you don't mind my view points.. here is one of mine: http://www.ovenwerks.net/I-wanna-be-like-you2-comp.mp3
<len-dt> Have you played one?
<FloatingGoat> it just started
<FloatingGoat> okay im having trouble
<len-dt> Ya my upload is a bit slow.
<FloatingGoat> it sounds like your using the lspdsa plugins or whatever they are
<len-dt> On the electric
<FloatingGoat> its really good
<FloatingGoat> sounds like it took a long time
<len-dt> The acoustic has just a bit of reverb. That mix is not the best... well lots of things are not the best.
<len-dt> Aboput a day.
<len-dt> The first time I did it there was some really bad timing tings
<FloatingGoat> the acoustic sounds really good
<FloatingGoat> what did you do to it
<len-dt> at one point I got my timing really off, so I did it again
<len-dt> It is pretyy much just straight
<len-dt> I use an AT 2020 mic into a Mackie pre then to the sound card
<len-dt> No eq
<len-dt> It is a higher sounding acoustic (classical) with nylon strings.
<len-dt> No pick
<FloatingGoat> I use an MXL 990 into an M-audio preamp then to soundcard
<len-dt> My lead bits could use a redo and are a bit hot.
<FloatingGoat> im getting a new guitar soon that i hope will sound better
<FloatingGoat> what does it mean when things are hot?
<len-dt> stand out too much
<len-dt> too much volume?
<FloatingGoat> oh right
<FloatingGoat> yeah id say the female in my song is too hot
<FloatingGoat> no pun intended
<FloatingGoat> I need a mic stand and a pop filter.
<len-dt> I made the mistake of running the whole thing through a compressor when I encoded to mp3
<FloatingGoat> oops
<len-dt> We recorded the vocals with the mic about 12 to 15 inches away from the lips.
<FloatingGoat> why not just re-encode
<len-dt> I also like to set the mic slightly high above the lip line
<len-dt> I would like to remix/record.
<FloatingGoat> yeah we did ours about 12 inches away
<FloatingGoat> and the
<FloatingGoat> guitar was like a few inches from the soundhole
<len-dt> I have since added another verse too
<len-dt> I think I had the mic a bit farther away with the guitar too
<len-dt> and maybe just the neck side of the hole.
<len-dt> But with more distance exact placement is not really needed.
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> but i guess what you use suits you, and wht i use suits me.
<FloatingGoat> i want to go for indie rock with some elementes of indie pop. So i do use a lot of synthetics, and piano.
<len-dt> Close placement will emphasize the bass
<FloatingGoat> lmms works for that
<len-dt> OK
<FloatingGoat> yeah idk with guitar I usually highlight the bass
<FloatingGoat> is that bad
<len-dt> It is what you want it to sound like
<len-dt> record it 5 times with different set ups and choose the best.
<len-dt> You seem to like the low sound considering what you want to buy. So close mic will help that
<FloatingGoat> you mean that hohner?
<len-dt> Ya, it is a big body guitar that will have more bottom end than the classic I used.
<len-dt> My stage guitar is sort of in between, but because of the pickup sounds a bit lower.
<len-dt> I tune it down two semitones as well
<FloatingGoat> ahh i see
<FloatingGoat> do you code as well?
<len-dt> Not much.
<len-dt> Mostly I do anything I need with scripts
<FloatingGoat> you're on the ubuntu studio team?
<len-dt> tk/tcl... but I think I will spend some time learning python
<len-dt> Ya
<len-dt> I probably did most of the changes for 12.10
<len-dt> Mostly menu stuff
<len-dt> I added the publishing section too.
<len-dt> By adding and changing... I mean I took other peoples ideas and put them in the distro. It was certainly not a one man show.
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/2XHwIYutr2K6O9w6lHEe8A dats my menu
<len-dt> Looks like the desktop, but I don't see a menu
<FloatingGoat> applications, places, system
<len-dt> We could do that... depends on the use a person it gets put to I guess
<len-dt> I don't use system enough to make it worthy of its own menu
<len-dt> Places maybe
<FloatingGoat> the reason i think for the system menu
<FloatingGoat> is because when you have system in the main applications menu
<len-dt> If I was going to pull out a menu it would the audio one
<FloatingGoat> it just makes it a bit clogier
<FloatingGoat> good point
<FloatingGoat> or just all 4 catagories have their own menu
<FloatingGoat> "Production"
<FloatingGoat> or something
<len-dt> There are some ideas floating around for some "workflow" menus
<FloatingGoat> that would be interesting
 * len-dt is heading for bed
<FloatingGoat> later len-dt
<Dagon84> Hi
<Dagon84> may i ask for help about the installation to someone? The partition GUI during the installation see my HD blank EVEN if i have 3 partition on it, and on one of it i have another OS.
<Dagon84> i don't want to erase everything, so i don't know how to proceed
<FloatingGoat> hmm?
<ailo-w> Dagon84: Sure it's the right HD?
<Dagon84> I have my HD divided in 3, one partition with WIN7, the other 2 empty, the first in NTFS and the second in FAT32
<Dagon84> yeas, i have only one HD in this notebook
<Dagon84> :)
<Dagon84> yes*
<ailo-w> Did you choose manual partitioning?
<Dagon84> yeah, i choose manual
<Dagon84> i can show screenshot :)
<Dagon84> it's seems that it see the HD as blank, not formatted at all
<Dagon84> it says "This computer currently has no detected operating system. what would you like to do?"
<Dagon84> but the OS exist on the first of 3 partitions :|
<ailo-w> Dagon84: There's a chance that the live DVD is not supporting Logical Volumes, which is a little strange
<ailo-w> I recommend trying the Ubuntu Alternate installer. You can use it to install any Ubuntu derivative
<ailo-w> However, there's a chance that realtime audio will not be set up that way
<Dagon84> i use this DVD on another PC and it does recognise the partitions and OS.
<ailo-w> Clearly it has something to do with the configuration on that specific machine then
<Dagon84> thank you
<Dagon84> i never hear about Ubuntu Alternate
<ailo-w> Dagon84: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ailo-w> Use one of the torrent links
<ailo-w> You can create a bootable usb stick. I recommend unetbootin
<ailo-w> Wireless setup may be problematic, so use cable
<ailo-w> During install, that is
<Dagon84> i'm qiuite scared about a text installation, i've never done somethin like that before
<ailo-w> It's the same thing pretty much. No need to choose "Expert Install"
<Dagon84> :D
<ailo-w> The partitioning is the same, only you don't use the mouse
<Dagon84> Listen, may i install on USB or only on DVD?
<ailo-w> As I mentioned, use unetbootin to create a bootable usb stick
<Dagon84> ok, so is the same
<ailo-w> During install you can choose to install ubuntustudio-desktop, and any other metas you like
<Dagon84> perfect
<ailo-w> Use Space key to make selections. Not Enter
<Dagon84> lol
<Dagon84> may i run the installation withouth internet, or it has to download several files for UBUNTU studio?
<Dagon84> without*
<ailo-w> I recommend using internet. Otherwise, you will probably not be able to install any of the desktop derivatives
<ailo-w> Dagon84: As for realtime privilege for the user, there's a passage about it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation#Real-Time_Support
<Dagon84> i understand....so i have to check for a long cable.... the router is in a very uncomfortable place :D
<ailo-w> You need to be in audio group, and make sure /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf is not named /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled (after you installed jack)
<ailo-w> Also, remember to reboot after any changes
<ailo-w> If you're into the audio apps, that is
<ailo-w> You'll also probably want linux-lowlatency, instead of linux-generic
<ailo-w> That's all
<Tigerboy> I've installed Ubuntu with 12.04.1 and went back and added in various "desktops" like Cinnamon/Gnome/XFCE even added Xubuntu which I use... then adding in UbuntuStudio packages... Is this advisable? I seem to have a few errors with things like aptd apport and ubuntu update crashing. Should I do a clean UbuntuStudio? Or just leave things as they are?
<drupin> Tigerboy: studio has a different kernel
<drupin> Tigerboy: use a fresh install of studio if you wan play with music
<Tigerboy> Drupin: thank you so UbuntuStudio default kernel has a near realtime delay by default --
<drupin> dont know much yes but its different
<Tigerboy> drupin: thanks.
<drupin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<drupin> smartboy not here
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-03
<snia> I wrote soe days ago something about m-audio fast track pro, an usb1 sound-device. I'd like this sound-device to work out of box in  ubuntu-studio quantal.  To configure this card is very difficult at the moment . By default pulseaudio (pavucontrol)  recognize the sound-device but inputs of the sound-device doesn't work.
<snia> reading this help http://joegiampaoli.blogspot.it/2011/06/m-audio-fast-track-pro-for-debian-linux.html   , I managed to have input to work just adding the file fast-track-pro.conf in /etc/modules. I hope to have 2inputs analog/ 4 output analog  to work out of box, with pulseaudio and jackd. configuration on pulse audio for this sound-device could be simpler, not more than 3-4 configuration(digital in/out on or off). 2in and 2out analog coul
<snia> d be nice anyway.
<snia> my little help, I'm just an user, can't help much more than this. Bye all, good linux to all.
<drupin> hey smartboyhw
<drupin> holstein:
<smartboyhw> Hi drupin
<drupin> you dont seem 14 to me.. i read you articles
<drupin> they are very mature
<smartboyhw> drupin, I AM 14........Want to see my ID card or student ID? LOL
<drupin> lol no
<drupin> just the way you present in forums
<smartboyhw> drupin, er...........
<drupin> is like a professional..
<drupin> but you kool
<smartboyhw> drupin, a little bit of family history and school life helps:P
<drupin> family history?
<smartboyhw> drupin, LOL kidding;P
<drupin> ok
<drupin> any ways i will do some testing also
<smartboyhw> drupin, good :)
<drupin> are you only two testing so far
<smartboyhw> drupin, talk about this in #ubuntustudio-devel will be best, but normally only me and len-dt does it
 * smartboyhw does 64-bit, len-dt does 32-bit
<smartboyhw> Talk to you later drupin lunch time
<smartboyhw> *dinner:P
<drupin> ok smartboyhw tcc
<FrozenZia> Hello studio folks - I could use some help getting a sound card troubleshot, but I'm an audio n00b, so I may have some stupid questions...
<FrozenZia> fresshly installed ubuntustudio 12.04.1, w/updates
<smartboyhw> holstein, your world of expertise:P
<FrozenZia> lspci is showing the card as an ICE1712 (Envy24)
<FrozenZia> I'm trying the very simplest thing of trying to get any sound at all to come out of the single speaker w/RCA jack that I have
<FrozenZia> The card has 4 RCA jacks, and a serial port, which has a "dongle" or whatever with 2 rca jacks and a couple of midi jacks.
<FrozenZia> Not sure what else I should tell you or what I should try.
<FrozenZia> I disabled the onboard audio, b/c I thought that might be causing problems.
<FrozenZia> Haven't yet been able to get any sound from this sound card..
<FrozenZia> Menu - Media Playback - Mixer: shows "M Audio Audiophile 24/96 (Alsa mixer)" and "Playback: ICE1712.....(PulseAudio Mixer)"
 * FrozenZia leaves for dinner, play practice...
<holstein> FrozenZia: we can talk about JACK config sometime.. i would run pavucontrol
<holstein> disabling the onboard sound is a good idea
<ailo_> FrozenZia: Use mudita24
<ailo_> FrozenZia: The internal volumes needs to be raised.
<ailo_> You'll find controls for them, named dac for outputs, and adc for inputs
<holstein> ailo_: is that something included by default now? i seem to remember seeeing some chat about that now that i see the name
<ailo_> holstein: mudita24 is a dedicated mixer for envy24 cards, the successor of envy24control
<ailo_> There are a bunch of mixers included by default
<ailo_> ICE1712(envy24) is one of those chips that has internal levels at 0 by default, and needs a mixer for raising them
<holstein> ailo_: maybe we could "thin out the options" if the old one doenst do anything anymore
<holstein> ive never had a card that had mixer support like that
<ailo_> holstein: envy24-control is not on the list anymore.
<ailo_> If you go into "Audio Production" -> "Mixers and Card Control", you'll find a bunch of mixers for different chips
<holstein> ailo_: reading back, it looks like FrozenZia was only trying alsamixer anyways or pulse
<holstein> ailo_: yeah ive seen them, i just always ignore them since i dont have any hardware for htem
<ailo_> Alsamixer works just as well. Just that, mudita24 makes more sense, and is better looking
<holstein> ailo_: ive seen screenies... looks good
<ailo_> Well, for raising volumes. Perhaps not for all tweaks
<ailo_> I mean, alsamixer may be lacking in something
<ailo_> echo cards, RME cards are among those that have dedicated mixers
<holstein> yeah... db boost or cut or something that the cards have internally that alsamixer doesnt need to show, or cant or whatever
<smartboyhw> bye all
<FrozenZia> holstein: ailo : alright, I'm back now and could try and follow some instructions if either/both of you are still around...
<FrozenZia> For starters, I wonder if I should have my lone speaker plugged straight into one of the rcas or into the rca/midi-dongle thingie that's in the serial port.
<holstein> FrozenZia: ailo uses that mixer.. and i heard that it was depricated and had forgotten
<holstein> FrozenZia: i sould get a file playing, and plug the speaker into all the outs to test
<FrozenZia> I had opened mixer, and found DAC and DAC1 -- they're both now at about 50% (as is everything else I could find)
<holstein> FrozenZia: alsa mixer will "see" that device ailo says.. but the tool to use is the mudita24
<FrozenZia> One of those possibly boneheaded questions is this: this speaker is of a "cheapo" set, where the "master" plugs in with a normal stereo plug, and then this speaker plugs into it with an rca jack.  So it SHOULD work just going straight into a sound card as well, right?
<FrozenZia> I guess I'm just wondering if this should need some sort of power to work....
<holstein> FrozenZia: you cant just plug a speaker up to an out like that
<holstein> FrozenZia: you'll need an amp
<FrozenZia> It doesnt't get any when plugged into the "master" speaker, though...
<FrozenZia> Argh.
<holstein> i would use headphones
<FrozenZia> Uh - headphones with an RCA connector?
<holstein> FrozenZia: theres no headphone output?
<holstein> FrozenZia: the rca out is not for headphones, nor for a speaker
<holstein> FrozenZia: the rca out is for an rca in on an amplifier
<FrozenZia> Not on this card, no -- just 2 pair of rca's and the serial port
<holstein> FrozenZia: you should be able to run those rca's to any reciever
<holstein> home stereo or whatever
<holstein> FrozenZia: the "serial port" is likely for the additonal dongle.. with the other outs.. potentially headphones, balanced 1/4". xlr...
<FrozenZia> hmmm... now if only I had such a beast....  Oh wait, I may actually have one in the garage - will have to go check it out.
<FrozenZia> (beast = home stereo, that is)
<FrozenZia> well, can you help me decipher mudita24 or whatever?  I've got it up and running, but clueless about what to tweak...
<holstein> FrozenZia: wont matter if you got no way to hear it
<holstein> FrozenZia: you could be tweaking the knob that spits out golded audio.. and you got no way to hear it
<FrozenZia> well, yeah, I just thought I could "unmute" the "correct" things while you're online, then go rummage in the garage...
<holstein> we wont know what the correct things are, if you dont have a way of testing
<holstein> i typically plug something in *everywhere* and i unmute and tweak *everything* to learn the equipment
<holstein> i like to be totally unsurprised by my studio equipment
<holstein> FrozenZia: i would look in the box for the dongle though
<holstein> FrozenZia: is that an maudio 1010lt?
<FrozenZia> Ok, thought maybe there would be channels or pcms or whatever X and Y that I should definitely change.  Ok, but I'll go see what I can dig out of the garage
<holstein> OH.. the audiofile.. i see
<holstein> thats more of a "consumer" grad thing
<holstein> grade*
<FrozenZia> holstein: yeah, Audiophile 24/96.
<holstein> you dont get balanced outs.. just those rca's
<FrozenZia> I got tabs in mupita for Monitor Inputs, Monitor PCMs, Patchbay/Router, Hardware settings, Analog Volume and Profiles
<holstein> you wont find a pro studio doing *any* recording over unbalanced connections.. but you can find a card with balanced in's in a similar price range
<holstein> FrozenZia: i dont trust labels
<FrozenZia> =o)
<holstein> FrozenZia: i tweak, and test... and label my self... after testing and hearing it
 * FrozenZia heads out to the garage, flashlight in hand...
<FrozenZia> Argh. Receiver found, but seems to have a bad fuse, so not an option.  How about this - I've got a Yamaha keyboard w/MIDI jacks -- can I hook that up somehow and simulate something that will clarify whether or not this soundcard is working?
<FrozenZia> (dumb question #569?)
<drupin> lowlatency-pae means?
<FrozenZia> holstein: ailo : thanks for your help, but don't have the proper equipment yet to figure this out. Will try and acquire a receiver for testing tomorrow...
<holstein> FrozenZia: dont spend too much money on gear... you can just get an appropriate sound card in that case
<holstein> drupin: lowlatency is a different kernel.. not the generic, but one to help with latency issues.. a compromise between the generic and a realtime one
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<drupin> ok
<drupin> no my ram is jusr 2.5Gig
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-04
<gabriel__> Hola. ¿Hay alguien que hable español?
<gabriel__> soy Gabriel de Argentina y tengo una duda
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gabriel__> gracias ubottu
<gabriel__> Hello. I want install Jammate Primus A-25 in ubuntustudio 12.04. Someone knows how? Sorry for my English.
<FrozenZia> holstein: ailo : Have receiver, will travel.  i.e. Yeah, getting sound out of one of the pair of rca jacks on the back of the soundcard, so I'm mostly satisfied.  I'll let the owner figure out the rest of it...  Cheers!
<gabrielgf> Hola. Alguien sabe hacer funcionar una ENUTV-2 de Encore (que en guindos funciona) en Ubuntu? En lsusb ni figura.
<smartboyhw> gabrielgf, er please speak engligh:P
<gabrielgf> Hello. Anyone know to run a ENUTV Encore-2 (which guindos works) in Ubuntu? In lsusb not figure.
<smartboyhw> ?
<Tigerboy> Hey lads, question: How do I prevent program windows from launching at screen position 0,0 (upper left corner) hence placing themselves underneath the top penal bar (unlike xubuntu and other which launch them below the bar) This causes a problem of not being able to drag the program unless you make the top bar disappear.
<Tigerboy> there must be a way to change the default launch position.  I would love to find that.
<Tigerboy> This problem only seems to happen in Studio
<holstein> Tigerboy: nah.. thats an xfce thing
<holstein> we didnt "break" it... i would look into panel hiding.. or panel covering
<holstein> i find that the F11 full screen function of most apps gives me what i need
<holstein> Tigerboy: there is a way to allow full screen applications to cover the panel
<Tigerboy> No it is not happening in Xubuntu at all
<Tigerboy> it puts it below the top bar in Xubuntu
<holstein> Tigerboy: then login to the xubuntu desktop and either look and and emulate the settings, or just use it
<holstein> Tigerboy: ubuntu *is* xubntu *is* ubuntustudio
<Tigerboy> Holstein: I have made panel hide but even with that some things are going above the top line and I can't close or more them
<holstein> its all xfce
<holstein> ubuntu uses unity....
<Tigerboy> I don't want to use xubuntu I want to use ubuntustudio and fix it
<holstein> Tigerboy: ubuntustudio *is* xubuntu
<holstein> they are both XFCE and should be using the same settings
<Tigerboy> holstein: i know but it is not working like xubuntu in this regard
<holstein> Tigerboy: on the same machine? on the same install?
<Tigerboy> holstein: yes to both
<holstein> Tigerboy: i would make a new user and test there
<Tigerboy> Holstein: it is happening on other machines I install it to
<holstein> Tigerboy: i would take some screenshots to demonstrate
<Tigerboy> Holstein: just check with ubuntustudio-- the program launches at the very top of the screen not below the bar like it does in xubuntu
<smartboyhw> holstein, yes same thing but multimedia-packages added
<Tigerboy> Holstein: my main and really only question is how to make the default program launch location lower
<holstein> Tigerboy: sure.. maybe a sreenshot would help me understand what you are going for
<holstein> i would try as a new user.. i would look at what panel is launching, and see if you can find different configs
<Tigerboy> Holstein: Ok just picture the top menu bar that goes across the screen-- it covers up the top bar of programs when I launch them.--- whereas with xubuntu the programs launch below the menubar so you can drag the program.
<Tigerboy> Holstein: ok maybe with gnome settings perhaps
<holstein> Tigerboy: sure.. the panel config is in a way where is not being regarded
<holstein> Tigerboy: i would try as a new user.. i would consider snapping a few screenshots.. i would look for an existing bug.. i would see if killing and starting the panel "fixes" it
<holstein> smartboyhw_: have you seen this on 12.10?
<Tigerboy> Holstein: great idea I will do a bug hunt in launchpad maybe
<smartboyhw_> holstein, seen what?
<holstein> smartboyhw_: i thought you had seen this behavior
<smartboyhw_> holstein, what behavior?
<Tigerboy> Holstein: should I move over to ubuntu studio 12.10 perhaps?
<smartboyhw_> .....?!?
<holstein> smartboyhw_: what Tigerboy and i are discussing about the panel
<holstein> Tigerboy: not at all what im suggesting
 * smartboyhw is mystified
<holstein> Tigerboy: i will upgrade to 12.04 and run that on my studio machine til 14.04
<Tigerboy> Smartboyhw_: I am just having a problem with the programs launching underneath the top panel menu bar
<Tigerboy> Holstein: I am using 12.04 now
<holstein> Tigerboy: that what i understood
<holstein> Tigerboy: i was only asking about 12.10 because i had thought smartboyhw had mentioned sharing your issue
<Tigerboy> Holstein: thank you for your help. Overall I love the 12.04
<Tigerboy> I see
<holstein> Tigerboy: i have not witnessed this issue, and havent heard about it yet
<holstein> tring as a new user will be very helpful
<Tigerboy> Holstein: Ok-- I have it on all the machines I have installed
<Tigerboy> OK
<holstein> that will take any current configuration out of the equation
<holstein> Tigerboy: i dont have ubuntustudio-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed on *any* machine
<Tigerboy> ah ok
<holstein> Tigerboy: im wondering if there arent some "conflicts" in doing so, since that seems to be what you have done
<Tigerboy> Let me see. brb
<holstein> Tigerboy: but, i can really only guess til you try the new user, and maybe take some screenies for us to share and talk about
<holstein> i think another very telling scenario Tigerboy is, does it do it from the live CD
<Tigerboy> Holstein: thing is these are new installs- anyway I discovered a way to 'fix' it at least for now is to make the top panel vertical which puts it along the left side- then things seem to launch without hiding behind the top panel or even above the line of the screen in some program info boxes.
<holstein> Tigerboy: when you get a chance, remove your settings from the equation... try from the live CD, as i plan to
<Tigerboy> Holstein: there seems to be a bug in the top panel for Ubuntustudio.  Yes OK but keep in mind these are fresh installs. But I will do so.
<holstein> Tigerboy: might be, but we use the xubuntu/XFCE panel and AFAIK, we dont mess with it much.. but im sure its something we can sort out
<holstein> Tigerboy: if you start a bug, link me the #...
<Tigerboy> holstein: i think it seems to be more like xfce -- xubuntu is different
<Tigerboy> holstein: ok but first I will be searching for other bug reports
<holstein> Tigerboy: you would think, but i know where we get those settings..
<holstein> that doesnt mean its not broken it just means, we copy from xubuntu and broke it somehow... or changed it for some reason
<Tigerboy> holstein: yes it is really a great distro but for this one issue
<holstein> you can always just use the xubuntu-desktop for now, thought it would be nice if you found the config that "fixes" it
<holstein> ok.. GTG.. peace!
<Tigerboy> holstein: yes or use the xubuntu panel hmmm maybe that will be worth checking out- compare the differences in configs etc.
<Tigerboy> holstein: peace and thanks
<holstein> Tigerboy: thats the thing though, the panel is the same
<holstein> its gotta be in the config ubuntustudio is generating
<Tigerboy> holstein: something is different
<Tigerboy> ok
<holstein> especially if it happens as a new user too
<Tigerboy> yes these are all new installs
<holstein> anyways.. we'll find it with your help Tigerboy  :) later
<Tigerboy> later :)
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: remember that recording I showed you? you actually helped us with it :D
<FloatingGoat> how can I join the ubuntu studio team?
<FloatingGoat> you guys rock
<holstein> FloatingGoat: you can start by joining the *-dev mailing list, and channel.. #ubuntustudio-devel
<FloatingGoat> I went against your advice and bought a MXL 990 holstein
<holstein> sure.. i mean, what do i know...
<holstein> its an MSO... it'll be kind of like a mic
<FloatingGoat> shush
<FloatingGoat> I love this thing
<FloatingGoat> but dont worry its temporary
<holstein> oh.. im not worried at all
<holstein> i didnt like my mxl v67
<FloatingGoat> idk maybe its a matter of personal preference?
<holstein> sure, but i dont think so with my v67... i can think a few better mics in the price range, and for just a bit more, the ksm27 is a bargain, and very pro
<FloatingGoat> I mean i have a really deep voice and i love how it picks it up so well
<holstein> FloatingGoat: my cell phone "picks up really well"
<holstein> just depends on what you are doing, and what preamps you got
<holstein> i hope it treats you right :)
<holstein> i bought one mxl mic and that was enough.. would i buy another? maybe if it were used/cheap and i could mod it easily
<FloatingGoat> I bought mine used
<FloatingGoat> want to hear what I just made with it?
<holstein> i routinely see ksm27's in use
<holstein> you can get them for under $200
<holstein> i see those in pro studios.. theres several used in the production im doing right now
<holstein> you'll never see an mxl mic though...
<holstein> not that that matters...
<holstein> FloatingGoat: link me up... i'll did out some headphone in a minute
<holstein> s/did/dig
<FloatingGoat> okay ill try to finish up what i have and export
<holstein> FloatingGoat: actually.. im about to pack it up
<holstein> im on break inbetween shows
<holstein> having "lunch"
<FloatingGoat> alright so 5 mins isnt enough time?
<FloatingGoat> alright
<FloatingGoat> no one else wants to hear my song that i just made today
<FloatingGoat> hello
<holstein> o/
<FloatingGoat> do you want to now?
<FloatingGoat> I didnt spend too much time on this
<FloatingGoat> holstein: ill upload it if you can
<FloatingGoat> shoot..
<FloatingGoat> this is the biggest thing ive ever done
<FloatingGoat> anyone hurr
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-05
<holstein> FloatingGoat: hey.. sorry man.. i'll have to catch it some other time i think
<FloatingGoat> want to hear my reasoning
<holstein> i just got finished with my 2nd show, and im eating.. i do have headphones though.. link it up
<FloatingGoat> for why LMMS should be included in ubuntu studio?
<FloatingGoat> listen to this song
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/6JfH5M29JyFNeGvXuXb7NJ
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i think you should link it in #opensourcemusicians
<FloatingGoat> really?
<FloatingGoat> whys that
<holstein> FloatingGoat: we used to do that all the time over there is all. you dont have to
<holstein> i like it
<holstein> the vocal sounds nice
<holstein> the "synthy" stuff is mostly cool
<holstein> the snare drums is killing me
<FloatingGoat> thank you :) its my voice
<FloatingGoat> picked up through an MXL 990!
<holstein> but that my opinion is all. i think it should be down in the mix though...
<FloatingGoat> holstein: in what way?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: in the way where when i hear it i wish i could die
<FloatingGoat> "killing me"
<holstein> each time it cracks
<FloatingGoat> you dont like it?
<holstein> but... again.. most of the synthy stuff is nce
<holstein> FloatingGoat: correct.. i do not like the drum sounds
<FloatingGoat> lol idk what to use in place haha
<holstein> but everything else is very nice
<holstein> i think even if you like those drums, you could pull them down
<FloatingGoat> in volume?
<FloatingGoat> should I turn down the drums before i post it
<holstein> pull them down in the mix.. yeah.. lower the volume of the snare... nah, get other opinions
<FloatingGoat> oh BTW the only programs I used for that where sound recorder
<FloatingGoat> and lmms
<holstein> sure.. i just think lmms is a toy is all
<FloatingGoat> why I keep insisting that raw audio recording and editing features be
<holstein> the look and feel.. and it  was crashy
<FloatingGoat> included in LMMS
<holstein> if its stable, we can entertain adding it back
<FloatingGoat> for me it doesnt crash that often
<FloatingGoat> only when im trying to export
<holstein> FloatingGoat: it would have to not crash at all.. ideally
<FloatingGoat> oh
<FloatingGoat> wait
<holstein> too bad.. it lookes like a nice app for a certain work flow
<FloatingGoat> you guys have openshot defaulted
<holstein> FloatingGoat: openshot was defaulted, correct
<FloatingGoat> not only that but i only have like a maybe 12 hours experience in LMMS
<FloatingGoat> and im able to make that
<FloatingGoat> you want to make it easy for beginners?
<holstein> it?
<FloatingGoat> seems like a great way
<holstein> i want to make it professional for me
<holstein> it can be as easy as users need
<holstein> but, like i said, if its stable, i wont vote against it
<FloatingGoat> idk no other app I see has the features that LMMS has
<holstein> FloatingGoat: sure, but it was crashing with jack
<FloatingGoat> yeah it is pretty shotty with jack
<FloatingGoat> issues with CPU
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i checked it out.. i understand the work flow and the need
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i personally dont need it, but that doesnt mean it cant be included.. it shouldnt be included cause its not stable
<holstein> FloatingGoat: ive always wanted to ty and contact a maintainer..
<FloatingGoat> I think ive seen one I think
<FloatingGoat> I think if no ones on the upkeep someone eneed to fork that
<holstein> yup.. i think we need a tool to address that work flow
<FloatingGoat> what do you mean?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i was agreeing with you.. when you say it should be forked if its ead
<holstein> dead*
<holstein> i personally dont need that tool, but i think ubuntustudio needs it
<FloatingGoat> yeah i agree
<FloatingGoat> i have really annoying problems with my home folder in ubuntu studio
<FloatingGoat> hi there
<holstein> FloatingGoat: with your home folder?
<holstein> are you encrypted
<holstein> i typically have a seperate studio machine where performance is the goal
<contrapunctus> Sup folks :D
<holstein> hello
<contrapunctus> Wished to ask something regarding my M-Audio Fast Track Pro - I finally got it to run, but only in 16/44.1. Anyone know how to make it run at 24/48?
<holstein> contrapunctus: some are locked to 16bit... i thought that was one of them
<holstein> contrapunctus: personally, 16bit is fine... i wouldnt lose sleep over it
<contrapunctus> Actually, I got it to run in 24 bits on AVLinux 5.0.3, but that distro has a bunch of other problems which caused me to shift.
<holstein> contrapunctus: avlinux could load some firmware we cant ship
<holstein> contrapunctus: i would note the kernel in avlinux and the alsa version
<contrapunctus> O.o
<contrapunctus> Sure.
<holstein> contrapunctus: also, i would do a bit more testing and make sure that its running at 24bit, and not "reporting" its running at 24bit
<holstein> contrapunctus: the alsa drivers on some usb devices are what i understand to be the issue
<holstein> you can as in #opensourcemusicians about that unit
<holstein> i know ailo knows a lot about USB hardware..
<contrapunctus> It says 16 bit little endian under capture in the logs in UbStu, and 24 bit in AVL.
<holstein> contrapunctus: im not denying... just encouraging
<holstein> contrapunctus: i have used both... but avlinux is based on an older kernel AFAIK... depends on what version i suppose
<contrapunctus> AFAIR 5.0.3 is an older kernel but patched for FTP.
<contrapunctus> Incidentally, how do I check ALSA version? Synaptic?
<holstein> contrapunctus: where ever you like.. that should do
<contrapunctus> Alright. Brb in a bit with the versions.
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-MAudio says Reduced functionality in class-compliant mode, patch available for more features
<contrapunctus> Back. Holstein, you there? o.o
<contrapunctus> Holstein?
<contrapunctus> Holstein...?
<contrapunctus> Holstein, ye there?
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: did you hear the song I made yesterday?
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-06
<contrapunctus> Holstein? Ailo?
<contrapunctus> Can someone please help me get my M-Audio Fast Track Pro to run at 24/48 instead of 16/44.1?
<contrapunctus> (Ubuntu Studio 12.04.)
<smartboyhw> Hi prasanth
<prasanth> hmm smart
<prasanth> i need help help
<smartboyhw> prasanth, ok
<prasanth> how ti install my all  updates in terminal
<prasanth> u know any cmds
<smartboyhw> prasanth, so you want to update all your software isn't it
<prasanth> absolutely smart
<smartboyhw> prasanth, in terminal type
<smartboyhw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<prasanth> hmm
<smartboyhw> Copy it
<prasanth> ya
<prasanth> in this also same suddo nly used ah
<smartboyhw> what?
<prasanth> i mean i used before ubunto 12.04 in tat also for terminal cmds use SUDO
<prasanth> tats y i ask smart
<smartboyhw> You need to use sudo of course
 * smartboyhw still doesn't understand the question er
<prasanth> its k leave it
<prasanth> thnzz for ur help
<smartboyhw> prasanth, NP
<studio-flo> bonjour ou puis je trouver un tuto pour open shot video éditeur ? merci
<smartboyhw> studio-flo, er English please........
<studio-flo> j'ai oublié de préciser un tuto en français
<smartboyhw> studio-flo, ............
<smartboyhw> studio-flo, we have a french channel #ubuntustudio-fr, but I am afraid there is nobody there:D
<smartboyhw> Anyone here know French????????
<studio-flo> sorry thanks
<smartboyhw> :D
<studio-flo> there is no french people...here my question in english . looking for beginner open shot video tutor
<smartboyhw> studio-flo, you mean you want people to teach you to use Open Shot Video Editor?
<studio-flo> just a tuto to learn to make short simple movie for you tube
<smartboyhw> Er
<smartboyhw> studio-flo, http://openshotusers.com/forum/ is good
<studio-flo> merci beaucoup smartboyhw
<MaynardWaters> hey guys
<MaynardWaters> I have found that when firefox is playing music
<MaynardWaters> I am unable to start jackd
<MaynardWaters> any ideas on a workaround?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i woudnt expect so
<holstein> you are wanting to use pulse to JACK i assume.. i would just try and keep those things seperate if possible
<holstein> keep the casual internet off of JACK
<holstein> AFAIK, jack needs to "disrupt" pulse to grab it and pipe it in
<MaynardWaters> sorry holstein a bit of that was a little over my head
<MaynardWaters> I would like to be able to stream youtube videos while also working on hydrogen etc
<holstein> MaynardWaters: the work around would be.. close the browser.. start jack and then play videos
<len-dt> MaynardWaters, if you start jack first that should be no problem
<MaynardWaters> ah! thanks
<holstein> what would i do? download videos and play them locally in something that supports JACK.. or use H2 without JACK
<len-dt> open up the pulse controler and set jacksink as default output.
<MaynardWaters> I get a little lost when we start talking about pulse
<holstein> yup... starting JACK *after* will "disrupt" pulseaduio
<holstein> pulseaudio**
<MaynardWaters> so pulse is another daemon, like jack, and when jack starts it takes over pulse?
<len-dt> the pulse controller is what you get from clicking on the sound icon in the tray at the top of the screen and selecting sound settings
<MaynardWaters> ah, ok
<len-dt> Only one  sound source can deal directly with a sound device at once. Jack or pulse or something else.
<len-dt> pulse can go through jack though
<holstein> if think if you had 2 devices, you could get away with starting JACK on one, and leaving pulse on another, and then connecting pulse up to JACK... withouth killing any already running web browsers
<holstein> but, its a good idea to just get JACK running... first... if you plan to use it
<MaynardWaters> yea, thats what I was considering before getting help from you guys.... when i do alsamixer, i see do devices...
<MaynardWaters> I see 2 devices*
<MaynardWaters> I will start jack first in the future
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-07
<FloatingGoat> you still think the 990 was a bad buy?
<FloatingGoat> holstein:
<holstein> FloatingGoat: me?.. no.. i think there are better value purchases
<holstein> for not a whole lot more, you can get something an actual studio would be using
<holstein> does that matter? not really..
<holstein> if you like it, go for it
<holstein> i just try to share experience when possible.. and i have a few crap mic purchases (one mxl) that i wish i had just saved a little more bread and got something "pro" level
<holstein> is "pro" level a matter of opinion?.. to some degree... sure
<FloatingGoat> yeah im going to go for a sure KSM27 in the future i think
<FloatingGoat> sell the MXL
<holstein> but, you will *never* see any mxl mic's in a studio you are paying $100+ an hour
<FloatingGoat> but for now this will do
<holstein> you might see a ksm27
<FloatingGoat> I dont even have a mic stand so
<FloatingGoat> what do you do? do you play guitar or sonmething?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i play mostly bass professionally
<holstein> some guitar/piano very occasionally
<holstein> i teach guitar, bass, theory... some singers.. i have a banjo student ;)
<FloatingGoat> I play guitar, unprofessionally :3
<holstein> FloatingGoat: hehe
<FloatingGoat> where are you located?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: asheville NC
<holstein> US
<FloatingGoat> oh im in MN
<FloatingGoat> near the cities
<holstein> cool... ive only been through there
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/ is me if you are interested
<holstein> http://www.flatrockplayhouse.org/project/zelda-an-american-love-story/ is where i am for the rest of the month...
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> oh sick ill check it out
<FloatingGoat> oh you play that big bass thing
<FloatingGoat> I wish i had enough songs to make a band camp with sick pictures and such
<FloatingGoat> I like this
<FloatingGoat> music
<FloatingGoat> do you use open source?
<FloatingGoat> holstein: do you?
<FloatingGoat> what the eff
<FloatingGoat> looks like i have nautilus on this isntall
<FloatingGoat> I dont remember installing nautilus
<holstein> FloatingGoat: "open" and "living" were made exclusively with open source.. on ubuntustudio
<FloatingGoat> ill listen to those
<FloatingGoat> love u bro
<holstein> lol.. thanks :)
<FloatingGoat> what kind of guitar do you play? what syle?
<holstein> mostly jazz... a nylon string classical guitar
<FloatingGoat> oh
<FloatingGoat> I play steel string
<FloatingGoat> the easy chorded stuff
<holstein> http://soundcloud.com/mike-holstein/sets/no-more-blues/
<holstein> thats the kind of stuff i do.. mostly with singers like that
<len-dt> holstein, nice.
<holstein> :)
<len-dt> I like non-belted vocals
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-30
<XRS1> updates i ran about 24 hours ago seem to have messed up filesharing
<XRS1> thunar locks up when you browse the network
<XRS1> 13.10
<cfhowlett> !saucy|XRS1,
<ubottu> XRS1,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<XRS1> k
<Unit193> XRS1: Ala LP #1231978 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1231978 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar 1.6.3 locks when browsing Trash with Xubuntu 13.10 Beta 2 and following dailies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231978
<cfhowlett> Bug in an alpha release ... what are the odds?
<Unit193> (Final beta)
<Patero-ng> Can you guys watch this 1½ min video I made with Sony vegas 12?
<ely> hi
<ely> i have a problem to install flash player on mozzilla
<ely> is there any body can help a little user of unbuntu ?
<uripro1> dsanchez5 hi
<dsanchez5> Hello
<dsanchez5> uripro1 hello friend
<devil> hi
<jaime_> Hello. What do you prefer, Ardour or Rosegarden?
<Guest10531> ardour
<Guest10531> and you?
<jaime_> I haven't used any...That's the reason I ask
<ffsf> nexus or demacia?
<Guest10531> demacia
<Guest10531> ofcourse
<Guest10531> and you?
<jaime_> Ardour seems to be more complete, but I like more the GUI of Rosegarden
<jaime_> cristian_ hello friend
<Guest10531> who is cristian?
<jaime_> it's in the list. He's a friend of mine
<jaime_> There is Muse, too
<OvenWerks> jaime_: Ardour and Rosegarden fill two different rolls
<jaime_> People says Rosegarden is more for midi, but Ardour is capable to manage it, isn't it?
<OvenWerks> Ardour is audio input strong and RG is keyboard/midi strong
<Guest10531> what do you prefer windows, linux or mac OS?
<OvenWerks> Ardour 2 not really. ardour 3 has midi though
<jaime_> UbuntuStudio!!
<OvenWerks> I have run linux since 1995.
<OvenWerks> Windows was too many problems and Mac is out of my afordability
<ffsf> steamos is the future!
<OvenWerks> Maybe for some
<jaime_> Ok, so I will try midi's capabilities of Ardour3...we will see if they are better than Rosegarden
<jaime_> Thanks
<OvenWerks> np
<Guest23918> Hi, i'm gay
<Guest10531> who are you?
<OvenWerks> Good to have some cheer here
<OvenWerks> I wish there were more happy people
<Guest10531> One Piece is the better anime in this world!!!
<caodepalha> hi everyone!
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-01
<kiat> hi, just reinstalling Studio, thought its pretty cool logging into IRC whilst the install is happening is a pretty cool feature
<kiat> The reason why i'm reinstalling is that I had a bootup error difficult to recover from (booting from hibernate when the disk had en encrypted partition, kept 100% failing)
<kiat> using 12.10 as its the most recent version i have (its the disk i burnt for the first install)
<kiat> Gotta say how impressed I've been with Studio's functionality and slick integration.  Well done to the developers and software team.
<studio-user547> thank God. in LIVE DVD run doing Install ubuntu studio v12.04.4 LTS 64 bit... Question...
<studio-user547> (had) 5 PCs on ubuntu Studio v10.04 LTS 64 bit. One install trashed. my 'only' dvd Ubuntu Studio 64 bit AMD 10.04 LTS 1.7 GB got a 'hair line' crack, which slowly spread. Ruining the DVD.
<studio-user547> Googled 2 days. not a single ISO download.
<studio-user547> ubuntustudio.org says Apache 404 ERROR Page Not Found
<studio-user547> found Archives of 10.04 Desktop, Server etc etc, but no Studio
<studio-user547> even tried 'faking' my Proxy Server in Firefox hoping to find a download. :(
<studio-user547> not sure why studio 10.04 lts 64 bit is booted, deleted, treated like it never existed. but God, i'd kill for an ISO.
<studio-user547> anyone happen to know of -or- have the Ubuntu Studio v10.04 LTS 64-bit DVD/ISO?
<studio-user547> guess i'll try using the Knoppix v7 LIVE DVD run to transfer files. also, used 3 Orico 7 port USB  hubs which fried TWO 2 TB and ONE 3 TB WD USB External drives. oh well, life in hell. smiles.
<studio-user547> restarting install and doing 605 updates. back layta, thanks. dj waykool
<StudioNew> I am not sure if I am at the right place or not, but I have a questions about Ubuntu Studio.
<StudioNew> Is there a current version of Studio that has Nvidia drivers preinstalled?
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-02
<MaynardW1ters> hey guys im using ubuntu, and trying to understand how flash player, hydrogen and qjackclt all can fit together and play nice
<zequence-work> MaynardW1ters: default settings for qjackctl launch the PA to jack bridge
<zequence-work> MaynardW1ters: Just choose jack from pulseaudio settings, as the output for PA
<trottiphoto> salve
<pepito_> Hello friends
<caodepalha> Hi everyone! i have a question here! I have 2 laptops running ubuntustudio. one at the studio and the other at home. is it possoble to acess files on the home laptop via the studio laptop and viceversa? thanks
<wilee-nilee> caodepalha, I think generally people use ssh.
<wilee-nilee> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<wilee-nilee> never used it myself, but I see it all over #ubuntu
<caodepalha> thank you!!! i'll have a look
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-03
<em_> hi, I've been testing Beta 2 64bit and find that UEFI is totally broken.  is this a known issue?
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> em_: you mean, you cant install it?
<holstein> em_: whats the issue with uefi? is this a QA test case?
<OvenWerks> holstein: FYI uefi secure boot only works with the generic kernel for now.
<OvenWerks> I think it should work without secure boot turned on though
<em_> nope, not using secure boot...  see for yourself, it only takes about 5 minutes to set this up in virtualbox.   I was trying to convince a windows 8 victim to switch to ubustudio but could not get it to run.
<em_> yes, I have read the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  docs, plus others, I get nowhere.
<holstein> em_: i dont understand what you mean by "windows 8 victim" or "couldnt get it to run".. or whate "it" is
<holstein> em_: i would install ubuntu.. not ubuntustudio.. and install/use a non-testing version..
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> ^^ that documentation should work fine with the main ubuntu version.. then, you can add what you want from the studio pacagkes
<holstein> packages*
<holstein> em_: i would disable the secureboot on the machine
<em_> we are going round in circles...  :-(   SECUREBOOT is NOT enabled...   anyone stuck with windows 8 esp when they didn't want it is a victim of the m$ monopoly.  booting the Beta 2 on a UEFI does eventually find it's way to the grub prompt.  selecting Run Without Installing ends with a blank/black screen that never goes away.  selecting test/verify cd... actually works.  selecting either Install or OEM Install does... after about 4 minutes
<em_>  pause with a blank/black screen does finally bring up the installer.  so far I have managed to do one install, oten it hangs instead of installing, but the install that did complete was not bootable, it was only giving me a black/blank screen with no visible activity.  however on that particular install I did try enabling encryption which was probably a bad idea.  have now made several attempts to do the install without encryption and ha
<em_> ve yet to succeed.  the install that did complete did partiton the disk and put files on it, but agin, not bootable.  I cant make it any more clear than this.  highly suggest you try it yourself it only takes 5 minutes to set up a virtualbox test.
<holstein> em_: stuck? if you purchase a machine with an operating system on it, thats a choice.. not something one is "stuck" with
<holstein> em_: get a stable version of an OS that supports the hardware.. ubuntu, main ubuntu should support your hardware fine
<wilee-nilee> if it is wiped it needs a msdos partition table probably
<holstein> em_: dont use the development release if you are having issues, for there is no official support for it
<wilee-nilee> and the mbr area cleaned gpt remnants will cause problems
<holstein> one thing i would do in that scenario is to test the hard disk for errors.. any virtualbox tests i do pass
<holstein> but, i dont have that particular hardware...
<em_> virtualbox is a blank never formatted disk.  windows 8 has a bootable os, was trying to run live cd, so mbr not an issue
<em_> virtualbox is not a hardware, you are apparently a troll or very troll like...  bye
<holstein> for the record, i meant, i dont have the *actual* hardware in particular that is failing for em_.. i only have virtualbox, which i understand is not hardware.. and it works on the iso's i test, but i dont know or have that particular iso to test with
<kale_> Hi, realtive noob here. I'm trying to get my usb guitar interface to run through jack and back out of the computer. I got it setup and working yesterday, albeit with high latency. I started to tweak settings for latency, and the usb connection stopped working (hydrogen still output, though). Returning settings to default didn't help. Any ideas?
<MaynardWaters> holstein: sounded like em_ wasnt in a generally good mood anyways, not much you can do to help someone like that
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i probably should have been more clear though, since maybe we had a language barrier as well
<kale_> Hi, I'm having an odd problem getting my usb interface to work with jack. It worked until I starting messing with latency settings, then it stopped working. Return to qjackctl defaults didn't help, nor did a reinstall of jackd.
<holstein> kale_: sometimes, i try with the live CD, just to make sure its still functioning.. do you have any error messages in the jack window?
<kale_> no errors. I'm very new to jack; looking for errors made me notice it mentions device hw:0 (onboard stuff) but has no mention of hw:1 (usb) in the startup messages
<kale_> it does say acquired audio card Audio0.
<holstein> one thing i suggest, if you can, disable the onboard audio, then, you'll know that JACK is seeing the USB
<holstein> otherwise, its probably a matter of selecting the device
<holstein> there are 2 drop down menus..
<kale_> "hw:1 usb audio codec" is selected as "Input Device". is this what you're talking about?
<holstein> kale_: i, nor you, will ever really konw, likely
<holstein> what do i do? i try and reduce the amount of cards.. .thus having only the one device
<holstein> then, when i see a device, i know its it
<holstein> otherwise, i literally select *every* one and test
<holstein> not trusting labels
<kale_> ok, I'll give that a go. Gotta go teach a guitar lesson. Thanks.
<holstein> kale_: good luck
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-04
<kale_> jack isn't recognizing my usb device, even after a reboot and reinstall (it was before I started tweaking for latency). I'm trying all possible audio devices; selecting /dev/audio as interface gives tons of errors and jack won't start. might this be related?
<holstein> kale_: if that is not the device, then yes, selecting it, or another device that is not the device can be related
<holstein> what would i do? open a terminal, and run 'aplay -l'
<holstein> whatever is listed there (theoretically) has suppost from alsa
<holstein> i would then open qjackctl, and try using *any* device with jack
<kale_> ok. hydrogen works through jack.
<holstein> if thats the internal device, then, whatever.. use it.. get jack running and test something
<holstein> then, move on to supporting the actual device you want to use
<holstein> be sure you are making the connections in JACK
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> be sure you visit #opensourcemusicians as well
<kale_> thanks. when I disconnect hydrogen in qjackctl, it stops outputting, so I'm assuming its working through jack.
<kbn> the release notes of ubuntustudio 13.04 mentions that there will be some issues upgrading from 12.10, but not what kind of issues...
<kbn> anybody in here knows what issues will/might arise? Or have tried upgraded 12.10 -> 13.04 ?
<cfhowlett> kbn, LTS only installs on my machine.  Minor headaches every 2 years + 5 years of support
<kbn> yeah, I've preferred LTS upgrades as well.. but 13.04 has some bugfixes and improvements over 12.10 that i'd like
<kbn> LTS versions*
<cfhowlett> kbn, stay with 12.04 ... 14.04 is next LTS and will drop in 6 months
<kbn> that's a good point. I didn't realize the next LTS was so near
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<cfhowlett> kbn, so far, every 2 years ...
<kbn> ahh, true... I remember now I fell for the temptation last time I upgraded this machine, and went for the latest release instead of the LTS xD
<trottiphoto> hi, i need help
<Neomoloch> Bonjour y aurait il des francophones dans le coin svp?
<cfhowlett> !fr|Neomoloch,
<ubottu> Neomoloch,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Neomoloch> Merci pour l'info désolé
<wachin> Hi OvenWerks, do you remember about shutter, well now its working
<wachin> I dont know exactly what happens, but I install libreoffice from synaptic repo (not PPA)
<wachin> then installed python-one because when I install libreoffice this install python3-uno and this crash OpenLP (I need this for the Church all Sunday)
<wachin> I dont know if this repair Shutter
<wachin> but the thing is that it works in UbuntuStudio 13.04, ¡Yea!
<wachin> Now also working fine usb-creator-gtk
<wachin> perhaps for this
<wachin> I am very happy
<Speckz> hi guys
<Speckz> can I ask a very important question?
<Speckz> anyone?
<Speckz> hello??/
<Speckz>  "Hello there anyone here can help me?"
<MaynardWaters> Speckz: always recommended to ask and wait
<MaynardWaters> if someone can help, it is likely they will
<Speckz> yeah
<Speckz> well
<Speckz> what to do
<Speckz> waiting game begins
<MaynardWaters> a lot of us are in different time zones, so patience is appreciated
<MaynardWaters> I dont see your question
<Speckz> either way I am wondering if I could put ubuntustudio logo in my website... I am the owner of a shirting company and all my designs are made by linux specifically ubuntustudio
<Speckz> I just wanted to confirm if that is possible
<MaynardWaters> holstein:
<MaynardWaters> ^he is the person I would direct that question to
<MaynardWaters> Also, probably a better idea to email someone on that so they can get back to you when they have details for you
<Speckz> yep
<Speckz> was expecting that answer
<Speckz> hahahha
<Speckz> anywho thanks MaynardWaters
<MaynardWaters> np
<holstein> Speckz: i would just check the licenses of the images, and do what is possible
<holstein> Speckz: if you wanted to put them on a shirt and sell them, that would be a different story, but, you are talking about basically what system76 is doing
<holstein> Speckz: check the licenses, and you can always ask cannonical
<Speckz>  holstein
<Speckz> thanks for the reply
<Speckz> but what I really wanted is to put ubuntustudio's logo in my site as a means of promoting it as well
<Speckz> ill just put it as "Powered by ubuntustudio
<Speckz> somethign like that
<holstein> Speckz: right
<holstein> Speckz: so, if the logo in question has a license that permits that, go for it
<holstein> it should
<holstein> its CC as far as i know
<Speckz> let me give you an idea
<Speckz> my company is a t-shirt printing company
<holstein> Speckz: actually, i get it
<holstein> Speckz: you take the logo
<holstein> put it on you site, and say "we use ubuntu"
<Speckz> yep
<Speckz> proud user of linux specially ubuntustudio on this side
<Speckz> who would want to promote microsuck?
<holstein> Speckz: the logo will have a license that either faciliates that or not
<holstein> Speckz: should be CC.. then, you dont have to ask, you just use it within the lisence requirements
<holstein> Speckz: otherwise, you'd have to ask cannonical
<Speckz> i wrote an email already but awaiting some answers
<holstein> Speckz: please dont refer to microsoft or other OS's negatively here
<Speckz> but still im getting hyped
<holstein> Speckz: this is the *definitive* answer.. the license says what you can do with it
<Speckz> holstein,  you referred to microsoft.... i referred to microsuck.... ;) spelling is a bit different
<Speckz> ;)
<holstein> Speckz: i didnt refer to microsoft, actually
<Speckz> anywho holstein i really appreciate your help
<Speckz> thanks a lot
<Speckz> really hyped to get ubuntustudios logo in my site
<holstein> https://www.system76.com/ is a company that is using the ubuntu logo on their site
<holstein> that is not microsoft.. and i didnt mean to imply that it was
<Speckz> i know what you mean
<Speckz> ;)
<Speckz> i understood you 100%
<Speckz> again thanks for the help man
<Speckz> i really appreciate it
<Speckz> keep up the good work guy
<Speckz> keep up the good work guys
<Speckz> !!!!
<holstein> Speckz: if you say i reffered to microsoft, then you are misunderstanding me
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/164616/can-i-use-the-ubuntu-logo-on-t-shirts-produced-non-comercially
<holstein> more specifically http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy
<holstein> with direct information regarding the logo/logos and the use at http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo
<holstein> Speckz: thanks for the promotional consideration
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-05
<synthegra> Good morning
<synthegra> why is it not possible to instal GIMP 2.8 under the ubuntu studio 12.04 LTS system?
<synthegra> i'm a nooby and need some help to get firm with the new system...
<synthegra> noone in here? ok bye
<Patero-ng> anyone here knows something about vfw and virtualdub PLEASE
<darkad> well I'm trying to get working ubuntustudio on my macbook, and now it's wifi network card time
<cfhowlett> !mac|darkad, might want to check the Mac resources ...
<ubottu> darkad, might want to check the Mac resources ...: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<darkad> wow I already have installed what it says here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Lucid#AirPort
<darkad> thanks anyway I thnok I'll foklow this:
<darkad> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<darkad> sudo dpkg-reconfigure firmware-b43-installer
<darkad> sudo modprobe b43
<darkad> export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<darkad> wget http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2 ; tar -xjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<darkad> sudo b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o
<cfhowlett> darkad, something like 90% of the readers in this channel are NOT on Apple products this my suggestion to use the !mac resources ...
<darkad> so is there a channel #!mac resources ?
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<darkad> maybe I've to go on another irc server because there's nobody on !mac now
<cfhowlett> darkad, pretty sure you'll find a forum entry for your make/model - tis a common query
<darkad> my irc server is brooks.freenode.net
<darkad> rebboting
<caodepalha> Hi everyone here! I have a doubt about the two versions of ubuntustudio. I am currently running ubuntustudio 12-04. whats the diference between this version and ubuntustudio 13?
<smartboyhw> caodepalha, 12.04 is stable-er, but 13.04 got the newest features
<smartboyhw> 12.04 has a 5-year support period
<smartboyhw> 13.04 only has 9 months:P
<caodepalha> is that the only diference?
<smartboyhw> caodepalha, well, packages in 12.04 are older than 13.04
<smartboyhw> And if you want a production environment, 12.04 is better
<caodepalha> oh ok! thanks smarthow. got my anwser. i really need a stable production enviroment
<caodepalha> anyone using ubuntustudio in a live setting?
<smartboyhw> caodepalha, live setting as in a live image?
<caodepalha> no lol on stage in gigs
<smartboyhw> I believe so
<caodepalha> I'm thinking about using in for gigs onstage but still dont know if it is reliable
<caodepalha> in terms of crashing or freezing
<smartboyhw> holstein, you got any experience? ^
<smartboyhw> The most time I use Ubuntu Studio, it's for video
<smartboyhw> (Our school's students made very good video:P)
<caodepalha> People use macs alot onstage. i wish i could use linux live
<caodepalha> i mean ubuntu studio
<holstein> caodepalha: doesnt matter what computer you use on stage.. see that it fits your needs
<holstein> there are things that support OSX that dont support linux.. there are things for linux that would need to be made for OSX specifically
<holstein> sooperlooper comes to mind.. Zoe Keating uses it live with OSX.. it is the same code that is in the ubuntu repos
<holstein> why does she use a mac and not an ubuntu machine? you'll have to ask her.. i know she uses other software than just sooperlooper
<holstein> as far as 12.04LTS versus the latest version (13.04 or 13.10), use 12.04 if you want the LTS version, the long term support.. use the newer version if you prefer newer packages
<OvenWerks> lots of people do use linux onstage/for public venues. Many of the profesional/semipro hw have linux inside. I know zequence uses linux with puredata on stage, I know people who use it for radio work, VJ work etc.
<holstein> i use it, exclusively.. for everything
<holstein> on stage, off stage.. where ever
<holstein> linux, at least.. maybe more exclusively ubuntu, but ubuntu can do all the stuff i do
<holstein> caodepalha: in terms of "reliable".. computers and music can be frustrating
<OvenWerks> In the case of a laptop/netbook where the audio is USB, it is important (no matter what OS) to get a clear usb port interupt wise
<holstein> *all* computers are as stable as they are setup
<holstein> before i bring anyone into my studio, i run the machine at full capacity.. 8 channels in and 24/96.. overnight.. and i dont get *any* xruns.. or i make changes, and test again
<holstein> i know the setup is stable and trustworthy
<holstein> i would do that if i were using something that lucas arts dropped off at my house and said "this is bullet-proof" or *any* other machine
<OvenWerks> right
<holstein> it doesnt really matter what i say is stable, and what works for me.. its going to be what you can use, and are comfortable with
<holstein> is linux "stable" and capable? sure.. but that doesnt mean you'll have a good experience with it
<holstein> you'll need to learn to use the tools
<caodepalha> i understand
<leor> hello
<holstein> leor: hey
<leor> Im with US 13.10 Beta 2 and I have a problem with it
<leor> the volume in Indicator plugin (top bar of XFCE4 desktop) is always as MUTE and when I click on it nothing happens
<leor> sound is working fine but I can't adjust my volume from it
<holstein> leor: have you tried the supported 13.04 version?
<leor> holstein: I use Ubuntu Studio as my main distro for 4 months, I even started used before the 12.10  was out
<holstein> leor: try the main supported 13.04 version
<holstein> leor: 13.10 support will be in #ubuntu+1
<leor> holstein: I have 13.04 on my main partition and Im trying 13.10 on the partition that is in use right now. I have 13.04 already
<leor> When is the final release of 13.10 for Ubuntu Studio? I've checked all the improvements and I like them a lot <3
<holstein> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<leor> and Ububtu Studio 13.10? I know that Ubuntu is 17th October
<leor> when Ubuntu Studio 13.10 will be?
<sirriffsalot> Are there any word-processors around that are not as bulky as libreoffice, but not as sloppy as gedit et cetera? Something that, when you increase or decrease the window size the text actually resizes sensibly? I save a lot of lyric ideas etc into different files, and it just gets too much to use .odt for that..
<holstein> sirriffsalot: plenty
<holstein> "sloppy" is not what gedit is. its not meant to be a word processor
<holstein> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2+svn20120603-8 (raring), package size 1114 kB, installed size 4649 kB
<sirriffsalot> holstein: I know, but sloppy in the sense of what I need it for
<sirriffsalot> And it has a few protocol querks every now and then
<sirriffsalot> quirks*
<holstein> sirriffsalot: its "inappropriate".. not "sloppy"
<sirriffsalot> For me it's sloppy :P
<holstein> sirriffsalot: ?
<sirriffsalot> Thanks for abiword, will check it out :)
<holstein> sirriffsalot: its acatully not
<holstein> sirriffsalot: its inappropriate
<sirriffsalot> For what I use it for, it's just a sloppy way of handling text..
<holstein> sirriffsalot: its not, friend
<holstein> sirriffsalot: you are asking for functionality that gedit doesnt provide. that is not "sloppy"
<holstein> sirriffsalot: have you tried "abiword"?
<sirriffsalot> When I say sloppy, I mean that it occasionally whines about certain protocols which are pretty standard
<sirriffsalot> holstein: no, gonna try it now ;)
<holstein> sirriffsalot: thats it doesnt provide support for.. which makes it "inappropriate".. not "sloppy"
<holstein> gedit is not meant to be a word processor.. its just a text editor
<holstein> you can edit text in a word processor.. and process documents in a text editor
<holstein> but, at some point, the functionality of a text editor will, as you are finding, not be appropriate for you
<sirriffsalot> Precicely
<sirriffsalot> precisely*
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-06
<leor> hello
<Fibz> hi
<leor> anyone know when is the final release of 13.10?
<Fibz> sometime this month is all i know
<leor> they fix all the bugs before release it or will have problems?
<Fibz> 12.04.3 is where you should be if your looking for a stable less frustrating experience
<Fibz> 13.10 has a lot of issues as of this moment
<leor> Im with 13,04, never had a single problem with it
<Fibz> 13.04 has it's fair share of known bugs and broken stuff. but it does have better JACK support than 12.04 (for recording live audio streams)
<Fibz> support for 13.04 ends in January, 13.10 ends in march
<Fibz> 12.04 is supported through 2017
<leor> I rather keep with the latest software releases available and 14.04 is not that far from it
<leor> is still to be decided if Ubuntu will become rolling release or not
<studio-user041> hello!
<studio-user041> i need help to set a dual monitor
<studio-user041> i have ubuntu studio
<studio-user041> and a mac book pro with an external monitor
<smartboyhw> Fibz, Ubuntu Studio 13.10 will be released on 17th October, 2013
<studio-user041> but the 2 monitors show me the same screen
<studio-user041> and i can't to put the external monitor to the right visualisation directly from the monitor set up
<studio-user041> so..?
<studio-user041> hello!
<studio-user041> anyone can help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|studio-user041,
<ubottu> studio-user041,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, he did ask a question:P
<smartboyhw> Just that he asked it before you joined
<smartboyhw> Something about Mac Book external monitor setup with Studio
<cfhowlett> studio-user041, smartboyhw, and of course, I missed.  apologies to all!
<cfhowlett> studio-user041, restate please.  I just got off the slow bus ...
<smartboyhw> <studio-user041> hello!
<smartboyhw> <studio-user041> i need help to set a dual monitor
<smartboyhw> <studio-user041> i have ubuntu studio
<smartboyhw> <studio-user041> and a mac book pro with an external monitor
<cfhowlett> studio-user041, never mind.  I'm a Mac know nothing.
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<smartboyhw> I'm a Mac idiot too...
<studio-user041> on linux mint 15 cinnamom no problem. 1 second was set
<max_> русские есть.
<max_> ???
<smartboyhw> !ru | max_
<ubottu> max_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jo-erlend> Am I stupid, or is PulseAudio continuously broken?
<zequence> jo-erlend: What's not working for you?
<jo-erlend> zequence, audio, mostly. :)
<jo-erlend> I can't tell you exactly what, but things get configured strangly without any interaction from me. For instance, when I press the mute button on my microphone, the audio output settings on another audio card gets changed.
<zequence> jo-erlend: you could try asking about it on #pulseaudio
<zequence> there may be device specific issues
<zequence> I haven't had any of that myself
<studio-user371> Hi!
<studio-user371> Ciao!
<studio-user371> Ola!
<antivapor> so, in the past i've installed all the blueman stuff blindly, I just literally searched "bluetooth" and installed it all, and it worked sorta, but would still occassionally crash. I just started with a clean install, and would like to use bluetooth but it not crash, got any tips?
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-29
<holstein> OvenWerks: i have both.. upright and electric fretless.. as well as a fretted electric
<holstein> i use flatwound strings on most everything.. but, it really just depends on what you are going for
<OvenWerks> holstein: I had heard that round wound damages fretless fingerboards
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i mean, maybe.. but, strings in general do
<OvenWerks> AH, just noisy then
<holstein> metal on wood eventually grooves it up
<holstein> no way around it really, though, you could try the tape wound ones
<holstein> i have black tape-wound ones that are kind of nice
<holstein> but, you might want something brighter
<OvenWerks> How do they sound?
<holstein> OvenWerks: i like them
<holstein> dark
<holstein> not a lot of sustain, though..
<OvenWerks> I'll have to experiment.
<holstein> yeah.. really just depends
<holstein> but, i wouldnt be scared to try flats
<holstein> i think round wounds are probably more versatile
<holstein> i feel i could roll the town down and fake flats a bit on round wounds.. but, not the other way around
<OvenWerks> I can imagine. I pulled my fretless apart to try to get a better connection of ground to the bridge, when I put it back together my open E is very quiet.
<holstein> roll the tone down*
<holstein> hmm.. could be a simple damaged string
<holstein> could be something in the nut
<OvenWerks> I have been using half rounds, feel like flat wounds but brighter.
<holstein> if its literallly just the open E
<OvenWerks> I think my bridge is now a little ower and the string is "buzzing"
<OvenWerks> *lower
<holstein> you can stick something under there and test
<OvenWerks> The rest of the string is fine.
<holstein> if its at the bridge, you'll usually have it on more notes
<holstein> if its just open, its usually at the nut
<OvenWerks> That makes sense
<OvenWerks>  I don't use the low F much, I will be taking it apart again anyway... I want to sheild the pu hole and the control hole
<holstein> its a good idea to get all that clean as possible
<OvenWerks> I will wait till I put it together again to play with the nut.
<OvenWerks> But I will if I have to. I do use the open E in lots of things
<OvenWerks> It is funny, that playing with a leader that plays guitar we don't play much in F... if it was a keyboard player, it would be different.
<holstein> yeah. you want it to be even as possible
<holstein> yeah.. i work with folks that just play where ever
<OvenWerks> Different style.
<OvenWerks> When I took the frets out, the nut was too high, I lowered it very slowely, trying for about a frets thickness down. Made a huge difference
<holstein> i bet.. couple 16th's of an inch maybe
<OvenWerks> I may have had it low enough that it was ok till I changed strings
<OvenWerks> But right now I am playing in a place that has floresent lamps and it buzzes. I want to try shielding all the wiring and see if that makes it better at least
<holstein> cant hurt
<OvenWerks> rolling the tone off hides the buzz, but also hides the top half of my G string
<Guest13809> help in to spanish or english
<Guest13809> ??
<tengounretraso> oli
<Guest13809> OwO
<tengounretraso> :O+
<Guest13809> hola :D
<Pepito_> Hello
<ERROR_404_> 666
<Guest13809> aparesco en una pantalla gigante *-*
<tengounretraso> hello
<ERROR_404_> ERROR 503 Service Unavailable
<Guest13809> me ayudan?
<qwerqwer1234p> no
<Guest13809> TwT
<Guest13809> -----------(-|-) ----------/---/ ---------/---/ --------/---/ -----(__¡__)
<qwerqwer1234p> suerte en la vida
<ERROR_404_> no acces to nigerianos
<qwerqwer1234p> kl
<qwerqwer1234p> nigeriia good
<ERROR_404_> Armando Esteban Quito
<Manuelubuntu> frikis hijos de put
<Guest68279> #quit
<Guest68279> .-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
<Yeel96> necesito ayuda urgente
<Yeel96> TT-TTç
<guest420> hello
<Yeel96> bye
<guest420> quien quiere ajuda?
<Yeel96> nadie
<guest420> mejor para mi
<Yeel96> esta desertico
<Yeel96> hola?
<guest420> que pasa ubuntu
<guest420> nesesito ajuda para ssh
<Guest41710> no ayuda para novatos
<guest420> klk hermanos
<guest420> algun bitch por aqui
<zequence> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<clado> I want to force one of my 3 installed soundcards as device 0. How can I do it in ubuntustudio 14.04.1
<clado> ?
<zequence> clado: Don't. I assume this is for starting jack with the right device?
<zequence> Use the name, instead of the number, after hw:
<zequence> For example..
<zequence> cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence>  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<zequence>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xf1600000 irq 43
<zequence> Instead of hw:0, do hw:PCH (in my case)
<clado> I will try that zequence thank you for helping
<clado> I want to load patches for an sblive soundcard with ld10k1 command but I get an error that I do not have such card
<clado> wich is not true
<zequence> clado: Don't forget "hw:"
<zequence> What do mean by patch?
<clado> That soundcard allows you to load a soundfont for the sythesizer included in the card
<clado> I have to reboot the computer to see if the solution worked. Thank you
<alan_> Corsica13
<clado> how should I edit my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf so my emu10k1 stays as sound device 0? Here are the contents of my alsa-base.conf http://codebin.org/view/44920d6b
<Qormix> hi
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-30
<batistapt2> boas
<belalobo> hello I'm having a few issues with pure data in ubuntustudio 14.04. It seems liek jacksink pulseaudio does not work with pd open. I can get no sound other than from pd when it is open. any onfo on this? thanks
<zequence> belalobo: the pd-extended executable may have a pasuspender command
<zequence> This means it disables pulseaudio
<zequence> If you like, start pd from the location itself, without the desktop shortcut
<zequence> /usr/lib/pd-extended/bin/pd
<zequence> Or, /usr/lib/pd/bin/pd
<belalobo> oh ok great! thanks!!
<belalobo> do you know anything about pd not writing the tilde sign?
<zequence> belalobo: What do you mena?
<zequence> mean*
<belalobo> I cannot write the tilde sign while editing in pd
<belalobo> I have to write it in gedit for example then copy it and paste it in pd
<zequence> belalobo: I dont have that problem. You could bring that up on the pure data mail list
<belalobo> ok thanks
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-01
<administrator> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest40802> help me
<Guest40802> driver for hardware?
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-02
<its-just-me> hey there! i am having a question regarding the realtime kernel: i'd like to move from ubuntu server to ubuntu studio, but for some reason i can't install linux-image-rt ("unable to locate package")
<its-just-me> can anyone help me with that?
<cfhowlett> its-just-me, "real time"?  no longer used.  pretty sure you mean linux-lowlatency
<its-just-me> hm, okay then the wiki seems to be outdated..
<cfhowlett> its-just-me, which wiki?
<its-just-me> ubuntuusers
<its-just-me> so i would install linux-lowlatency instead of linux-image-rt?
<cfhowlett> its-just-me, that's the default ubuntustudio kernel, yes
<its-just-me> okay
<its-just-me> is there a way to do a package / repo search?
<cfhowlett> its-just-me, apt-cache show linux-lowlatency
<its-just-me> oh cool
<its-just-me> what else would i need to install to move from ubuntu server to ubuntu studio?
<cfhowlett> its-just-me, easiest method:  sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop will grab *all* the US packages ...
<its-just-me> yea i just thought it's also installing a lot of other things i might not necessarily need
<cfhowlett> its-just-me, what part(s) of ubuntustudio do you want?  you can select ..
<its-just-me> my day to day system is archlinux, so i try to keep it minimal in a way
<its-just-me> well, what else is different under the hood?
<cfhowlett> its-just-me, best you see the ubuntustudio.org    and the wiki's
<its-just-me> okay that looks good
<its-just-me> i'll see what i can find and come back if i have any more questions!
<its-just-me> thank you very much!
<cfhowlett> its :)
<cfhowlett> happy2hhelp
<jamal> ******
<ragin> hi everyone
<ragin> I am having problems with jack , I get no sound at all. After fresh install I had but then i changed some settings in qjackctrl to lower the latency and then the sound dissapeared even when i reset everything i changed
<ragin> If anyone has the time to help i would be very grateful :)
<m3do> c'e qualcuno che mi aiuta con l'audio?
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<holstein> m3do: you may also want to just refer to..
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<m3do> tnx
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-03
<nik_> ciao
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-04
<Jerrywebs> hello
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-05
<tyler> hello, i need help
<tyler> so anybody able to help?
<tyler> Hel-Fucking-Lo is anybody there?
<holstein> wow.. 2 minutes til cursing..
<Guest41922> #hmm
<nicolo> xdcc send #122
<jarnos> I would like to be able to move media files from Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini to 14.04.
<jarnos> Via USB
<cfhowlett> jarnos, dist-upgrade to 14.04.1            no issues with my nexus 4
<jarnos> cfhowlett, I have updated the system.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, cat /etc/issue
<jarnos> cfhowlett, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> jarnos, ok.  plug in, set your USB settings on the phone to camera
<jarnos> cfhowlett, if I use MTP connection I can browse photos, but not view them,
<cfhowlett> jarnos, I'm on a nexus so "pure" android.  samsung adds ... stuff so it may/may not allow full access.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, but as far as moving stuff around; if you can see it, you can move it, right?  or use the airdroid app
<jarnos> cfhowlett, when in PTP mode,  loading folder contents and scrolling is very unresponsive in Thunar.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, again.  zero issues on my nexus so I suspect your samsung adds some incompatible stuff
<jarnos> cfhowlett, pcmanfm behaves better than thunar in this.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, use what works
<jarnos> cfhowlett, I wish Ubuntu Studio did work by default.
<hlblyhipy> Hi,im trying to get bristol working and dont know how to open it.
<cfhowlett> !info bristol
<ubottu> bristol (source: bristol): vintage synthesizer emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60.11-2 (trusty), package size 711 kB, installed size 2321 kB
<hlblyhipy> Downloaded it from sxtra sound generator.It shows up in synaptic but cant find it.Im new here,so any help would be great
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, open a terminal.  type bristol.  press <enter>  [cross fingers]
<hlblyhipy> cross fingers lol
<hlblyhipy> ok startBristol gave me what looks like a man page and suggested startBristol -b3 and nothing
<hlblyhipy> Now I know why you said cross fingers
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, wait 1.
<hlblyhipy> ok
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, ok, seems to be looking for something in jack.  I'd suggest starting & configuring jack then try again.
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, startBristol          (case sensitive) will show you more
<cfhowlett> -readme for verbose
<hlblyhipy> what do you mean for verbose sorry forgot to mention im new to the terminal too
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, got it!  startBristol -mini
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, no sound though.  you gotta deal with jack.  ask #opensourcemusicians
<hlblyhipy> that did the trick i got sound and the gui looks nice now on to experimenting.Thanx alot
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, you got sound?  HOW?
<hlblyhipy> using jack i just connected bristol to the system
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, nice.  good work
<hlblyhipy> i still have to hook up my maudion keystation
<hlblyhipy> i tired to hook up my maudio keysattion using a2jmidid but when i hit a key it got stuck,so its working but i have to tweak it i guess
<hlblyhipy> ok fixed that issue.The maudio is working and im using the bristol but i dont see a way to change instruments
<hlblyhipy> seems to be workin great except it just crashed,but i least it;s a start plus i learned more about the terminal.Thanx so much for your patience and your help
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-28
<Lannus> so.... yalll just sit here then?
<cfhowlett> Lannus, this is a support channel.  here's how it works; enter.  STATE your issue.  wait.  Ms. Cleo has retired.
<Lannus> ahh, wasn't listed as support on the site. My appologies.
<cfhowlett> no worries.  what's on your mind then??
<weric> new user just installed, where are boot loader settings?
<weric> is grub installed?
<cfhowlett> !grub | weric
<ubottu> weric: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<weric> installed win first, where are the grub settings?
<cfhowlett> weric, what is your goal?
<weric> edit the boot list
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<weric> tks
<weric> no gui?
<cfhowlett> gui for what?  grub?  nope.
<weric> yeah grub
<weric> ok gedit i guess....
<weric> what burn suite is installe by def?
<cfhowlett> burn suite????
<weric> CD burning application..
<cfhowlett> brasero
<weric> k
<weric> sry havent used ubuntu in yrs
<cfhowlett> no worries.
<cfhowlett> does your dual boot work?
<weric> not sure i am updating, I missed the menu on first boot
<cfhowlett> but both OS boot?
<weric> i didnt try win yet, this is the first boot into ubuntu I am installing updates before i move on.
<cfhowlett> fair enough
<weric> it did work before but I had an older version of studio, it worked well so i never updated it. until now.
<weric> it was 11.04 lol
<weric> dont care for XCfe much
<weric> Xfce...
<cfhowlett> there were reasons ...
<weric> ok but not sure it needed
<cfhowlett> unity wasn't the most viable option once gnome was voted out
<weric> oh I didnt know nome was out...
<weric> I have been out of the loop for a while
<cfhowlett> so I see :)
<weric> I prefer KDE myself
<cfhowlett> bit more demanding but you can certainly use ubuntustudio packages with any *buntu.
<weric> yes but I have 12mem
<cfhowlett> 12 gb?
<weric> quad core
<weric> GB
<cfhowlett> the ram is the most important thing ...
<cfhowlett> and the gpu if you're into graphics
<weric> IGB nvidia
<weric> it even runs win fast...lol
<weric> if it stays uninfected....
<weric> OK thanks for the help and info, good luck mate
<cfhowlett> let me guess: windows XP?
<weric> lol no 10
<cfhowlett> don't know your use case, but I rarely needs windows.  I put it in a virtualbox and my needs are met
<weric> i mainly use it to fix other win PCs
<weric> I dont care for it, but it keeps me busy with repair work
<weric> OK again, thanks for the help and info, good luck mate
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<pablo__> download list
<holstein> Guest57134: welcome.. let us know if you need help with something.. cheers..
<Guest57134> yes
<Guest57134> i need some help
<holstein> sure.. just ask.. with details, please..
<Guest57134> okay, i need to download the list of messages of this last month (im spanish, so sorry about my englis)
<holstein> Guest57134: you are looking for a log of the channel?
<holstein> just drill down into whatever you need, here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Guest57134> nice
<Guest57134> thanks a lot
<Guest57134> sikerito is just a hecker
<Guest57134> carefull with him
<nacho> b)Troba els missatges de la llista de correu de desenvolupadors d'UbuntuStudio escrits durant aquest mes
<nacho> alguien me puede ayudar
<cfhowlett> !es | nacho
<ubottu> nacho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holstein> nacho: what logs are you looking for, friend?
<sixerito> please help mee
<holstein> nacho: its *all* logged, and publically available
<holstein> sixerito: ^
<cfhowlett> !help | sixerito
<ubottu> sixerito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> here are the devel mailing list logs.. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/
<sixerito> me cago en tu raza hablame en españlol COÑO
<sixerito> hoola
<cfhowlett> !es  | sixerito
<ubottu> sixerito: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sixerito> comerme los huevos por debajjo del culo!!!!!
<sixerito> ;)
<holstein> !laguage | sixerito
<sixerito> ;)
<sixerito> :)
<holstein> !language | sixerito
<sixerito> xD
<ubottu> sixerito: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sixerito> :D
<sixerito> :S
<cfhowlett> sixerito, play somewhere else.
<cfhowlett> :)
<error> hi
<holstein> Guest87539: how can i help you, friend? please observe channel guidelines..
<Guest87539> i just want to know what can i do in this kind of chats :)
<holstein> Guest87539: this is not "chat".. its, as the /topic describes, an official support venue for the ubuntustudio project.. there are many more open and offtopic channels for social chat..
<Guest87539> im not searching for a social chat
<holstein> Guest87539: on freenode, #defocus for example..
<cfhowlett> Guest87539, this is a channel to get help with ubuntu. come here to GET help or to HELP others.  So: state your ubuntu issue please.
<Guest87539> im just making an activity with the class right now i dont need any kind of help but thank you anyway
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-29
<HGM> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HGM> :D
<shikai> hi
<giacomo> ciao
<shikai> azafasdf
<shikai> abibu
<MisterCaca> hi
<MisterCaca> pene
<MisterCaca> hola
<MisterCaca> sarias
<MisterCaca> quieres pene?
<MisterCaca> jeje
<MisterCaca> Respondeme
<MisterCaca> enseñame
<MisterCaca> tus tetas
<MisterCaca> hmmmm
<MisterCaca> Ayer pensaba en ti
<MisterCaca> mientras
<MisterCaca> me pajeaba
<MisterCaca> ejej
<Sarias> Cuando te vea te arrancare la ropa te tirare al sofa y mientras muerdo tu oreja te la metere hasta el fondo mientrs gritas de placer
<MisterCaca> No te conozco, no sé quien eres. Por favor no me hables así o te denunciaré avisado estas.
<Sarias> No decias eso anoche ;)
<MisterCaca> ¿¡Pero que dices puto loco!?
<MisterCaca> Lo siento pero no soy tu "Petiroja".
<MisterCaca> fsaopjfsaojfaspjfasofasjopf+apfoasjopfasjfpoasjfpoasjfpsajfopsajfpoasjfopafjopsam dsaopdsapodsapodspakfaslñfsjpfasjòfsafasfipasfsakflñsafksalñfksaksaopfasfas
<tramboliko> hola compañeros
<tramboliko> hola
<tramboliko> hola?
<tramboliko> hola?!
<tramboliko> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<tramboliko> posna
<MisterCaca> Hola
<tramboliko> haaaaaa
<MisterCaca> pequeño Jimmie
<MisterCaca> Soy MisterCaca
<MisterCaca> ¿Tiene usted algun problema'
<tramboliko> tengo 6
<MisterCaca> Cuales.
<MisterCaca> Cuentame
<MisterCaca> Cuentame
<MisterCaca> como te ha ido
<tramboliko> no te interesa
<MisterCaca> que tal te ha ido
<MisterCaca> esto de l a
<MisterCaca> publicidad
<MisterCaca> cuentamee
<MisterCaca> como te ha ido
<MisterCaca> que tal te ha ido
<MisterCaca> esto de la cantar!!
<tramboliko> no te interesa
<MisterCaca> lo siento.
<MisterCaca> Adíos
<tramboliko> adeu.l.
<MisterCaca> Adiós
<MisterCaca> No me
<MisterCaca> einteresa
<MisterCaca> tu vida
<MisterCaca> puto loco
<MisterCaca> quires
<MisterCaca> pelea
<MisterCaca> ya
<tramboliko> vale
<MisterCaca> te reviento
<MisterCaca> tramboiko
<MisterCaca> mi pene
<MisterCaca> mide
<MisterCaca> mas que toda
<MisterCaca> tu cara
<MisterCaca> jejejeje
<tramboliko> pero a base de virus
<MisterCaca> jejejejeje
<MisterCaca> ejjejeje
<MisterCaca> ejejeje
<tramboliko> solo?
<MisterCaca> el tuyo
<MisterCaca> es una pierna no ?
<MisterCaca> me contaron
<MisterCaca> que tu solo naciste
<MisterCaca> con una pierna
<tramboliko> naci con 3
<tramboliko> pero una mas grade que dos
<MisterCaca> Aajajaja
<cfhowlett> !es | MisterCaca
<ubottu> MisterCaca: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> guys: play somewhere else
<MisterCaca> fuck you
<MisterCaca> whore
<papii> no
<MisterCaca> quieres
<MisterCaca> pelea
<papii> tu madre
<MisterCaca> pues oc.
<papii> enga ciao
<tramboliko> que os follen a todos cerdas
<tramboliko> fu
<sakrecoer> hm... good news is some school seem to have a class in ubuntustudio, bad news is it seems to be a preschool class. :/
<papii> dwd
<pikurasa> Hi! For those who regularly attend this IRC who heard about my boot problem--it has magically corrected itself. I say "magically" because I can find no causal link between the state that it was in and what caused it to improve. Thank you, as always, ubuntustudio IRC peoples of the world for your emotional support when my computer is sick.
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-30
<ved> hiii
<pikurasa> hi
<ved> my ubuntu studio's desktop wallpaper is automatically changed and right click option also and home button is not shown on desktop automaticall after some time.. is there any solution
<ved> y it happened in ubuntu..is i hv to install ubuntu studio again
<ved> ??
<sakrecoer> ved: what do you see when you right-click on the desktop?
<sakrecoer> ved: normaly you should have a menu with an entry that says "desktop settings"
<sakrecoer> na well.. :)
<Guest29561> Hello All
<Guest29561> Que pasa?
<daniele_> hi, can you help me? i have a problem with installation of ubuntu studio
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-01
<rivenbest> yisus
<reny> yepa garrapaputas
<danielepresti> hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-02
<fiab_> curious, if anyone had good reason, not, to install KDE Plasma 5.x, onto ubuntu studio 15.04?  part b, should I use a, backport ppa?
<fiab_> oh, though, new to Ubuntu Studio, I love the Ubuntu 'family' even made a video about the definition of, Ubuntu.  Officially one of my favorite words
<fiab_> been, an apple developer for decades, got tired, lol, moving my efforts to Ubuntu... hi
<fiab_> I guess, this is my first impression... I am interested in developing, I would be fantastic at screen savers, ;)
<fiab_> would like to learn how to create audio plugins and graphics and video, etc...  ;)  I will keep reading....  much luv, peace
<fiab_> erm, I have open source code, specifically for Interactive Television, be so so sweeet to port it to Ubuntu!
<fiab_> and telephony - and voice recognition enhancement
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-03
<studio-user578> Hi. When  Ido install the latest Ubuntu Studio 15, I loose mouse after a period. I can restart without luck. But I can use softwareopdating and still keep it, a time. I have two mice connected, The arroehead simply turn invisible, but I can very hardly follow the trace it do in background. I can see the blue, when in programlist. What can I do to get my mouse back? I reinstalled now three times.
<cfhowlett> studio-user578, change the mouse appearance settings to something more visible?
<studio-user578> ok, but where can  I do that? I tryed once, without success. I can hardly see where mouse is. I did it in mouse settings.
<cfhowlett> studio-user578, Theme.  I find the redglass pretty easy to track.
<studio-user578> Where can I change color ?
<cfhowlett> settings> mouse and touchpad > theme
<studio-user578> ok.  Iwent to that before, so same place
<studio-user578> so I change theme?
<cfhowlett> try it
<studio-user578> yes, thank you very much
<studio-user578> I am ready to another try. I always use the Ubuntu studio. Also for music.
<zequence> hello
<zequence> never mind :)
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-04
<studio-user368> hello
<monral> hi @all
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-04
<johannesbern> today I started ubuntustudio. I will connect soon, when I tried out my specific hardware.
<studio-user781> Join
<catbadger> hi
 * catbadger is looking into ubuntu studio
<eylul> hi catbadger
<catbadger> hi
<catbadger> sorry i'm slow I'm at the office
<catbadger> I'm looking for a decent sequencer for linux. I'm used to fruity loops, but i'm proficient with audacity.
<catbadger> what I'm hoping to do is make beats with a sequencer then use audacity to track the vocals
<catbadger> is LMMS the right tool?
<catbadger> or am I better off with hydrogen?
<catbadger> does hydrogen support tracking from mic?
<catbadger> hrm..
 * catbadger will keep checking back for the next 30mins, then has to leave work for the day
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-05
<sakrecoer> catbadger: lmms is closer to fruity loops than hyrdogen
<sakrecoer> catbadger: hydrogen is mainly a drum-machine realy...
<sakrecoer> catbadger: but i guess you can load other samples than drum samples in it... though lmms will probably be better suited for manipulating samples chormaticaly..
<sakrecoer> catbadger: another sequencer that is nice for midi is qmidiarp... for some reason, it doesn't show in the menu.. (Thought we had fixed that) but you can start it from a terminal by typing: qmidiarp
<sakrecoer> catbadger: it's fairly different from lmms... but its a handy tool for simple midi loops if you use softsynths..
<sakrecoer> it also acts as arpegiator and midi-LFO
<catbadger> @sajrecier thank you
<catbadger> @sakrecoer thank you
<catbadger> cool
<catbadger> cool
<catbadger> yeah lmms is what i was looking for. does it work with any VST, or are they specific to LMMS?
 * catbadger is at work so will be on and off today
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-06
<bellamujia> join
<DamionGans> Hey all, I'm excited to start with Ubuntu Studio! Do you guys have some special tips concerning first time users? :D
<smoke123> hi
<smoke123> I need to know what happened to the synaptic package manager in the new ubuntu studio?
<smoke123> I don't know how to install openvpn
<smoke123> hello?
<sakrecoer> catbadger: i persoanly don't use VSTs.. but maybe it works with wine or something...maybe some are native. you can always ask those question in #opensourcemusicians if you find it too slow in here.
<sakrecoer> any question that isn't ubuntu studio specific that is, otherwise they might just send you back obviously.. :)
<catbadger> thank you
<Quantos> Hi guys, first time user to Ubuntu Studio
<Quantos> It looks really good, but I have a problem that I can't quite figure out on my own
<Quantos> My monitors are reversed for what they display
<Quantos> I tried playing around in display properties but I didn't get anywhere with it
<sakrecoer> Quantos: are you using nvidia drivers?
<Quantos> I think I described that wrong, the displays aren't reversed, it's the display 1 and display 2 settings that are reversed
<Quantos> I have intel HD 2500 on this old beast
<Quantos> So instead of moving the mouse to the left to get to Mon 2 I move it to the right, the opposite of what it should be
<Quantos> I tried something, it didn't work
<sakrecoer> Quantos: in the display netry in "settings manager" do you see your both screens? you should eb able to click-n-drag one screen to position it in relation to other
<Quantos> Wow, that was easy really, I had to turn off one display to get the other to become the primary
<sakrecoer> s/netry/entry
<Quantos> Yes, I could sakrecor
<Quantos> Thank you for your time and energy, I really appreciate it
<Quantos> I have it fixed the way I want it
<Quantos> But thank you for your time sakrecoer
<sakrecoer> :) well, you did all the work, just happy it end up like u wanted it :)
<Quantos> I'm really surprised that anything I would try would work, I've been running around in circles with it
<Quantos> Thought for sure that I'd disqualified myself from the capability of fixing it my self
<Quantos> But you did give me a good hint with the nvidia driver
<Quantos> I switched to the intel one
<sakrecoer> if you use the nvidia driver you need to set this in the "Nvidia X server settings"
<sakrecoer> Quantos: ^
<Quantos> I think that I need an nVidia GPU to use that though
<sakrecoer> Quantos: yes, indeed
<Quantos> Well, thanks for the help sakrecoer, I hope that you have a good day
<sakrecoer> Quantos: :) thanks! i'm having a good night, but i feel you're thought and wish you the same!
<sakrecoer> Quantos: when ever you are ready, feel free to share your work with us :)
<Quantos> Okay, will do
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-07
<Quantos> Hey, I'm trying to set up VBox, I'm encountering a strange error that I've never encountered before
<Quantos> Are there any issues with UbuntuStudio and virtualization?
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-08
<williewill> awright!
<williewill> so how is everyone tonight?
<williewill> stuck trying to fix some bugs? hahahaha...
<williewill> all 40 of us
<williewill> ...my mouse doesnt work with enemy territory
<williewill> i havent had to troubleshoot that in 10 years
<williewill> now here i am
<williewill> when i start et i get the screen but no mouse. keyboard works though
<williewill> no sound either but thats next
<williewill> i got it running though
<williewill> i had to install all the 32 bit dependencies
<williewill> on the beast
<williewill> the BEAST baby
<williewill> the new, and one and only
<williewill> the AMD from the local hardware store!
<williewill> its new
<williewill> its improved
<williewill> it segfaults when it load video drivers
<williewill> its...
<williewill> its what's for dinner.
<williewill> its the other white meat
<williewill> its the new black
<williewill> its the quiet riot
<williewill> its 8 cores of pure waiting sounds
<williewill> am i the only one that thinks chips are trying to kill each other?
<FManTropyx> I have at last installed Ubuntu Studio on an old HP business machine, but some issues exist
<Disaster_Area> anyone here experienced at all with using Reaper in Ubuntu / Ubuntu Studio?
<FManTropyx> do I have a program that plays mp3 files, ie. emulates WinAMP?
<studio-user461>  quali programmi usare per torrent
<FManTropyx> qBittorrent
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-09
<teaman> hi, to install openvpn from command line? sudo apt-get install openvpn ??
<krytarik> teaman: Yep.
<tea_> hi what is the ubuntu equivelant to gome-openvpn... so I can load .ovpn files into network manager?
<tea_> ^^ sp gnome-openvpn
<krytarik> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome | tea_
<ubottu> tea_: network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.93-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 181 kB, installed size 1229 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tea_> so I can install network-manager-openvpn-gnome from command line?
<krytarik> Sure.
<tea_> ok thanks
<tea_> and what is the latest version of java installer jdk?
<tea_> I can't find that either
<tea_> I'm new switching over from mint
<tea_> much nicer platform but different from xenial
<krytarik> tea_: Btw, general questions like that you can also just ask in #ubuntu.  And what exactly are you referring to there?
<tea_> jdk or javaruntime 7 or 8?
<tea_> I can't even find a synaptic package manger on this platform
<krytarik> tea_: You can go up to 'openjdk-9-jdk' even - and just 'synaptic'.
<tea_> oh ok
<parlabane> hello o/
<parlabane> could anyone give me the nemae of an audio interface that would work out of the box without roo much user interference.
<parlabane> been looking at the tascam US 2x2, the steinberg UR22, and others. but am now a little confised, none of their documentation seems to support linux
<parlabane> i'm lost what are you all using ?
<sakrecoer> parlabane: i have poor experience with USB audio, but i here zoom r16 now works OTB. i use an old terratec rack over firewire. used to be operational OTB but since alsaFW i have to bÃlacklist alsaFW to use it with jack.
<sakrecoer> i *hear
<undertow> what's up 3veryon3?
<undertow> Anyone running Ubuntu on HP hardware?
<undertow> Also, not on a Laptop...
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-02
<jcelerier1> hi :)
<jcelerier1> I'm working on a sequencer that works on linux and I wondered if it would make sense to introduce it in ubuntu studio
<jcelerier1> the software is called Score: it's an OSC / MIDI / etc sequencer www.ossia.io
<jcelerier1> currently I have an appimage but maybe it'd be better to have it in the distro directly
<OvenWerks> jcelerier1: the general method if introducing an aplication to ubuntustudio is to package it for debian first.
<jcelerier1> OvenWerks: thanks, that's what I wanted to know !
<OvenWerks> no problem.
<mrckrett> hi guys
<mrckrett> what is good is for security on this system
<mrckrett> are there some apps i should do how i can install good security
<mrckrett> whoops how can i install brutally good security sorry lame typos
<kadifebainnersou> hello creators
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-05
<tomasarad> hi! have anybody problem to launch sK1 graphic app ? in my xenial ubuntu-studio sK1, not start - sorry for my bad english
<cambriel> hi, i recently installed ubuntu studio for the first time (17.04) and am having a difficult time getting jack to function. so far I have attempted killing pulseaudio (which should not be necessary with ubuntu studio) and it was not helpful, neither was disabling DBUS. This is a relatively clean install except I  have installed some icon and theme packages, some of which have updated some other gnome packages, dockbarx, and som
<cambriel> its probably also worth noting that ardour gives a "failed to open audio device" error as well when attmpting to connect to ALSA
<OvenWerks> cambriel: try (in a terminal) killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<cambriel> i killed jackdbus just now and re-opened ardour and its giving me a different error: "The audio backend was shutdown because:  ALSA I/O error."
<OvenWerks> did you also kill jackd?
<OvenWerks> alsa IO error? what buffer size are you using?
<cambriel> jackd wasnt running
<cambriel> the buffer size is "1024 samples"
<OvenWerks> that should be fine.
<OvenWerks> which audio IF do you use?
<cambriel> im sorry i do not know what that means
<OvenWerks> what audio device are you using?
<cambriel> in ardour?
<OvenWerks> in you r computerthat you want to use for ardour
<OvenWerks> You might try pasting the output of cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> to pastebin.com and posting the url here
<cambriel> i just noticed that playing videos on my browser also no longer produces audio, whereas it used to. so something went wrong obviously since i have installed? im not sure what or how
<cambriel> https://pastebin.com/6QXsEQFw
<OvenWerks> jackd is running so it blocks the browser
<OvenWerks> So you are using only internal audio it looks like
<OvenWerks> you do need to stop jackd so "killall -9 jackd"
<cambriel> oh weird i did that before and it said there was no such process. could starting ardour have started it again somehow?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> many jack aware apps will start jackd if it is not already running
<cambriel> yeah because i'm still getting the same alsa i/o error when i try to start ardour
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> It is best to run jackdbus from qjackctl right after boot.
<cambriel> yeah and when i try to do that it does not work lol
<OvenWerks> Running jackdbus will bridge pulse to jack so your browser will work too.
<cambriel> qjackctl gives me all sorts of errors when i try to start it, even right after boot
<cambriel> thats like, my main issue with ubuntu studio so far
<OvenWerks> some of those errors may be harmless. The question is if t will start jackdbus correctly.
<cambriel> it does not
<OvenWerks> You can also use jack_control from the command line
<OvenWerks> have you changed the jack server name in the qjackctl setup?
<OvenWerks> (in advanced)
<cambriel> I don't think so
<OvenWerks> ok,
<OvenWerks> what do you get if you do killall jackd jackdbus; jack_control start
<cambriel> https://pastebin.com/f4mkQx0f
<OvenWerks> ls -l /usr/bin/jackdbus
<OvenWerks> What are the permissions?
<cambriel> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 108952 Sep 17  2016 /usr/bin/jackdbus
<OvenWerks> Looks right
<OvenWerks> Are you logged in as the same user that installed?
<cambriel> Yes
<OvenWerks> have you tried to run ardour or jack as root? (with sudo)
<OvenWerks> Hint, do not ever run jack as root
<cambriel> killall jackd jackdbus; sudo jack_control start jackd: no process found [sudo] password for angel:  --- start DBus exception: org.jackaudio.Error.Generic: Failed to open server
<cambriel> oh woops
<cambriel> i never did try but i just tried
<cambriel> I thought you were telling me to :(
<OvenWerks> It almost seems like dbus is not working
<OvenWerks> As happens it didn't work so it should be not problem.
<OvenWerks> I am not sure why though
<cambriel> I tried disabling it in qjackctl but it still didnt work
<OvenWerks> the copy of 17.04 I tried did have a working dbus. I was able to run jackdbus with no problem.
<cambriel> should I just reinstall?
<OvenWerks> if you are going to do that, make sure the iso image you have is right. Check the md5sum
<cambriel> how do I do that
<OvenWerks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/17.04/release/MD5SUMS should match md5sum ubuntustudio-17.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<OvenWerks> (assuming 64bit
<OvenWerks> md5sum run on the iso will take some time :)
<cambriel> I once did the "check disk" option on the usb when I booted from it. Is that the same thing?
<OvenWerks> should be
<cambriel> okay, so I will go ahead and reinstall i suppose
<OvenWerks> you are getting beyond my personal understanding of things :(  While I use dbus, I do not understand it well
<fred1807> This is a famous example of an Alsa "normalizer" plugin made with compressor and limiter: https://paste.debian.net/plain/989208.  Please, how/where can I set/incrase buffer_size in here ?
<studio-user533> why is this using irc instead of a forum
<cambriel> hi. i was in here earlier because i was trying to get help with jack on a new install of ubuntu studio. i just did a completely fresh install of ubuntu studio and it is still not workingio
<cambriel> here are the messages from qjackctl if that is helpful https://pastebin.com/1S6DS5B1
<cambriel> its extremely frustrating that jack is just is not working out of the box for me in ubuntu stoudi
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-06
<studio-user026> Upgrade to Ubuntu Studio from another distro, from terminal?
<studio-user026> Option other than fresh install, or dual boot.
<Cpu6216> test!
<Cpu6216> Hai, I am looking for some help, is this the right place for assitance?
<Cpu6216> knock knock
<Cpu6216> Linux mint has better support to be franks :(
<Cpu6216> cya
<studio-user971> hi people
<studio-user971> very new at the chat
<studio-user971> somebody help me please ?
<studio-user971> Hey sorry im reading the guide the guides at the top i think im finding something my apollogies, i became a little bit crazy searching
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-07
<ambient> Anyone here uses Cinelerra
<ambient> ?
<sirriffsalotlen> So I wonder, now that I am about to venture into the realms of recording drums.. is it a complete disaster to record them with mostly live mics?
<sirriffsalotlen> [14:00] <sirriffsalotlen> Only have one condenser-mic, which I plan to place on the kick, and one dynamic which I'll put on the snare or hi-ha
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalotlen: I am not by any means the best person to ask... but I think it would depend on the mics. I would use a dynamic on the kick, but then I have two larger diaphram dynamics that work well for that range. If you have a dynamic that lacks punch in the bottom end you may do differently.
<OvenWerks> If you are micing drums that you have sitting there and you can play, I would try recording with your two mics in various places. It would be quite normal to have the condenser as an overhead and use the dynamic for snare or kick whichever is lacking. Perhaps use the dynamic for kick, and the condenser as an overhead but directed more towards the snare... maybe a bit lower than a normal overhead would work.
<OvenWerks> if you have a spare instrument input... you could use a speaker as a mic for your kick.
<OvenWerks> I do not know what you limitation is, not enough mics or not enough inputs... so I can't say.
<sirriffsalotlen> OvenWerks: a speaker...?
<sirriffsalotlen> I have eight mic inputs :)
<sirriffsalotlen> Hmm perhaps you're right, might use the condenser mic (akg C412) as a mono overhead
<studio-user857> Hi Ineed help with Ubuntu Studio 17.10. - Adudio
<studio-user857> i.e. HDMI audion & PC motherboard Audion activation
<ambient> Hi, I am using Cinelerra and when I try to use titles I get : VFrame::allocate_data 507 could not allocate shared memory
<ambient> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp_: yes a speaker (woofer) makes a not bad kick mic. if you have 8 inputs and they are all mic/xlr hook the speaker between pins 2 and 3. Probably not enough output to into line inputs, but would work fine with 1/4inch unbalanced too. Most people who do this use a woofer outside of a cabinet.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqedPEPL6D4
<OvenWerks> he is using a 12inch speaker, but if you use a smaller one with a bit wider range (higher top end) you would get most of the top end smack as well.
<OvenWerks> basically an overhead will pick up a lot of almost everything. Adding some snare (try both top and bottom micing... bottom with invert or phase switch)
<OvenWerks> and kick if needed.
<studio-user752> Have a problem with lv2rack on Ubuntustudio 17.04. Traceback is here: https://pastebin.com/uk2k2zQj
<OvenWerks> lv2rack is deprecated
<OvenWerks> it is known to be broken in many cases and will not be included in future releases.
<studio-user752> Whats instead?
<OvenWerks> someone is trying to get Carla into our repos to replace it
<OvenWerks> you may be able to get Carla from the kxstudio repo
<studio-user752> Carla from KX?
<OvenWerks> yes
<studio-user752> Its sad about lv2. Thak you OvenWerks.
<OvenWerks> I think it has been around ten years ago since the last update, it hasn't kept up with the current libs
<sirriffsalothp_> OvenWerks: to be honest I just listened to my setup after some tweaking and it sounds pretty sweet :)
<sirriffsalothp_> Using a speaker would be overkill at this point
<OvenWerks> cool, problem solved :)
<studio-user943> hi! i'm trying ubuntu studio :)
<studio-user943> i have a question: is there any list of audio interfaces that works with ubuntu studio?
<studio-user943> i'm worried about this
<OvenWerks> studio-user943: pretty much anything that is mac compatible (doesn't require drivers on a mac) will work with linux
<OvenWerks> On any computer, I tend to yake it in to my local music store and try before I buy...withy any OS
<studio-user943> thanks a lot!
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-08
<MaynardWaters> anyone tried the latest avlinux?
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-01
<yakovskywlkr> hi there
<yakovskywlkr> I need some help with wacom on ubuntu studio
<yakovskywlkr> exit
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-02
<ArminiusTux> Hi, any OpenGL gurus around?
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-03
<jaso> Good day everyone! I’m seeking a little wisdom - would it be a terrible idea to just add Ubuntu studio without the desktop to an Ubuntu 18.04 Gnome install? Would I loose a ton?
<OvenWerks> should work just fine
<OvenWerks> the only thing you need to do is run ubuntustudio-controls to make sure you have "real time" permission.
<OvenWerks> (means you can lock memeory and assign process priority)
<jaso> I’ve seen this awesome
<jaso> Thank you!! Getting ready to rebuild my rig with a bunch of Linux
<jaso> Totally blew me away when my NI audio Kontrol 1 and akai mom 49 worked automatically! — things have come along way
<OvenWerks> generally any USB device that works on a mac works with linux.
<jaso> Amazing
<jaso> I’ll probably head doe something pci soon — I need my synths to have as little latency as possible but we will see how she does with this
<jaso> Thanks again!
<OvenWerks> no problem
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-04
<texla> How to activate numlockx at login
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-30
<wonko> Not having to unlock my screen twice is definitely worth the trouble I've gone through. :)
<wonko> Eickmeyer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/carla/+bug/1845952
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1845952 not found
<wonko> too soon for the bot?
<wonko> jackd restarts aren't gone. :(
<sirriffsalothp> Hi guys, I'm running on a rog strix motherboard and I'm struggling to fix the boot menu as boot-repair can't work at it due to the legacy/efi/uefi differences... The boot menu comes up fine if I prompt it by pressing F8 on startup, and all seems to work fine, but how can I get the bios to automatically prompt me to the boot menu without having to
<sirriffsalothp> press F8 every time I bootup?
<M_aD> not a ubuntu studio specific question imho... best to ask in #ubuntu
<M_aD> sirriffsalothp: ^
<sirriffsalothp> M_aD okay thanks
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-01
<studiobot> Rogman was removed by: Rogman
<wonko> OvenWerks: so, on 19.10 and the jackd restarts still exist. What do we do next?
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-02
<OvenWerks> wonko: I am not sure where to go next. Disabling xhci seems the best next step.
<OvenWerks> wonko: Also it would be good to try and figure out if anything is happening behind the scenes on your system when that happens witch generate high network or disk activity.
<OvenWerks> wonko: maybe try running with cron truned off and the network disconnected.
<OvenWerks> Also network "enable" in the network dropdown unchecked.
<OvenWerks> They may be at a lower priority than your audio device and applications but both cron (updates) and networking deal with large packet sizes which may be done atomically and so could interfere with audio by holding the wrong CPU.
<OvenWerks> I don't think an IRQ server can change the cpu it is on once started.
<OvenWerks> (rememebr we saw that the irq server for your sound card's xhci process had all it's interrupts on the same cpu)
<wonko> OvenWerks: I'm pretty sure it's not network. If I'm downloading a torrent I can push 1Gbit easy and it doesn't affect jack at all.
<wonko> and lookking at the interrupts it's almost entirely on one core. One other core get's a *small* number of interrupts, but mostly all on one.
<wonko> that small number could be IRQ 18 though
<wonko> wait, no
<wonko> duh, ignore that. :)
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cR8F98hFwS/
<wonko> That's jack restarts
<wonko> They're pretty random looking and like they wouldn't line up with cron processes
<wonko> xruns: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r2WJYYpBV2/
<OvenWerks> That does not look like jack restarts (the first log bit) it is controller checking if jack is still running and, oh by the way, what is the dsp time being used. That _is_ something to fix in the next version of controls.
<OvenWerks> Anyway it is not a problem aside from too much logging
<OvenWerks> wonko: the second paste is xruns. (at what buffer size?) Maybe turn off USB bridging so the webcam does not interfere? Try unplugging the webcam also just to see if it makes a difference.
<OvenWerks> it appears I need to have another set of boxes for usb devices that should or should not be bridged.
<wonko> OvenWerks: From what I can tell it prints that line every time it restarts. Maybe I'm wrong and you can help me figure out how to determine restart time from the log?
<wonko> for the xruns it's 128/2
<wonko> I kinda need USB bridging for the audio device though. I can unplug the camera though.
<wonko> DSP hovers around 13% while not actively doing much in the way of audio
<OvenWerks> not at all, those are very definately not restarts. A jack restart would show all the settings (sample rate, buffer size, device etc)
<OvenWerks> DSP is dependent on buffersize and sample rate. There is (once jack is started) always audio activity. Jack has to deal with audio even if it is silent it has to deal with all those zeros.
<OvenWerks> jack graph complexity and for that matter jack client complexity will also effect DSP.
<OvenWerks> (even if no audible audio is happening)
<OvenWerks> Some plugins do use more dsp when the audio is more complex than silence, but many do not.
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cTPYQjXtN3/
<OvenWerks> you are still having trouble with memlock
<wonko> Oh, that's pre-upgrade
<wonko> I just copied an example
<wonko> like, that configuring for line, that's jack starting?
<OvenWerks> creating alsa driver ... hw:MK2,0|hw:MK2,0|1024|2|192000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SVBz8hsss5/
<wonko> that's just today's logs if you're interested
<wonko> wonko@deepthought:~/.log/jack $ grep "Wed Oct  2" jackdbus.log | grep "creating alsa driver" | wc -l
<wonko> 9
<wonko> so 9 restarts today?
<wonko> grep "creating alsa driver" jackdbus.log : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hKZs9kJZ32/
<OvenWerks> wonko: ps x |grep auto
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mY7PbKSF8p/
<wonko> oh wait
<wonko> that's a ton of chrome nonsense
<wonko> let me filter that out
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NbdtNcfGND/
<OvenWerks> also can you paste ~/.log/autojack.log
<OvenWerks> How are you managing to get 2 autojacks running?
<OvenWerks> how can I replicate that?
<OvenWerks> I don't think that is causing restarts, but it is giving you extra bridges and other odd things
<wonko> yeah, I've got double bridges, I saw that
<wonko> that happened once before a long time back
<wonko> autojack.log is HUGE
<OvenWerks> I had fixed it
<wonko> how many days back would you like?
<wonko> or I can just compress it and stick it on dropbox
<OvenWerks> which ever
<wonko> I think it's too big for paste.ubuntu.com because I get a 502 when I try to send it with pastebinit
<OvenWerks> just today's would probably be enough
<wonko> I already sent you that. :)
<wonko> This one is today's only: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SVBz8hsss5/
<OvenWerks> Thats jack.log I want autojack.log
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SwJMbwnqRY/
<OvenWerks> sorry went away a bit for a reboot
<wonko> no worries, IRC is async. :)
<wonko> And I'm fighting more than one battle today
<wonko> the motherboard for the new fileserver I was building doesn't power on. :(
<wonko> OvenWerks: I can try plugging the KA6 directly into the computer without an extension of any kind and see if that changes anything. If it doesn't that means it's something super annoying most likely. :)
<OvenWerks> wonko: what I see in the above log is: sound card: hw:1 removed followed by a failed jack startup (which should get fixed in controls) and then shortly thereafter: a switch master (means it detected a plugin event)
<OvenWerks> Jack should not start up with a non-existant device.
<wonko> ok, so I've moved the KA6 out to where the computer is
<wonko> I stopped jack from controls
<wonko> how many autojack should I have?
<wonko> 1 or 0?
<wonko> because I have 2
<wonko> :)
<OvenWerks> wonko: there should always only be one
<wonko> If I kill both will controls do the needful?
<wonko> alternatively should I possibly restart my X session just to be safe?
<OvenWerks> you can kill both
<OvenWerks> controls will restart one
<wonko> ok, I've got none
<wonko> now to zero out log files so we don't have old junk in there. :)
<OvenWerks> if it starts two then I want to know
<wonko> Ok, so I have no autojack and I've cleared out log files.
<OvenWerks> the autojack.log file will be cleared when autojack restarts
<wonko> Is there anything else I should be doing before I hit start?
<OvenWerks> not that I can think of
<wonko> I'm being extra overly cautious here about all this. :)
<wonko> uh
<OvenWerks> I am noticing that with 19.10, the autojack that starts at session start doesn't seem to log properly :/
<wonko> clicking the start or restart button in controls isn't doing anything
<OvenWerks> Takes a while
<wonko> I don't think it takes this a while
<OvenWerks> it is slower when when it has to restart autojack
<wonko> Ok, I'll be patient then
<wonko> hard for me. :)
<OvenWerks> it should have started by now though
<wonko> ok, i'm going to kill and restart controls
<OvenWerks> you should be able to start it from a terminal
<wonko> ah yes, that did it
<wonko> it did the button half highlights hanging thing I'm used to. :)
<wonko> wonko@deepthought:~/.log $ ps -ef | grep jack
<wonko> wonko      821  8864  0 15:40 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto jack
<wonko> wonko    55967 54756  0 15:40 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python3 -u /usr/bin/autojack
<wonko> wonko    55986 52936  4 15:40 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/jackdbus auto
<OvenWerks> that would show any errors to the command line
<OvenWerks> yup that looks right
<wonko> I'm going to launch Carla/Ardour and then we wait. :)
<OvenWerks> controls should be showing dsp
<wonko> 15-20 or so
<OvenWerks> carla/patchage/jack_lsp/qjackctl should only show one set of bridges
<wonko> yes, there are only one set of bridges
<wonko> so now.... we wait. :)
<OvenWerks> autojack is going get some code that when it sends an alive signal to controls it will also send a siganl to itself with its PID... if it gets two pids back it will kill the second it gets... or kill itself if it's own comes back second
<wonko> Is PID return order going to be correct?
<OvenWerks> wonko: it doesn't matter, so long as both autojacks get it in the same order, one of them will go.
<wonko> I'm just thinking, you'll have PulseIn and PulseIn-01 so you need to make sure you kill the correct one.
<OvenWerks> wonko: in that case it is just module unloading. That module unloading happens automatically if jack dies and I kill all of them if we change something.
<wonko> ok, so it doesn't link an autojack process to a set of bridges
<wonko> so killing either one gets rid of the -01 set?
<OvenWerks> PulseIn (the first one is always reconneted to the default output
<OvenWerks> yes
<wonko> ok, that was my concern but seems it was unfounded.
<OvenWerks> This is true for a2jmidid and alsa bridges as well (though they are killed by pid)
<OvenWerks> (the alsa bridges are) and we kill -9 jackd jackdbus a2amidid as well.
<OvenWerks> wonko: I think I will actually have the two autojack thing happen before sending the ok back to controls. That way if for some reason both kill themselves controls will restart one
<wonko> oh, good thinking
<wonko> ok, 100% not the cable
<wonko> jack just restarted
<OvenWerks> wonko: this is not likely to happen before 19.10
<wonko> I've stopped jack with controls
<OvenWerks> There are soe things I can do about that too.
<wonko> what is useful to you
<wonko> I'm on 19.10. :)
<OvenWerks> maybe start jack with qjackctl and see if jack stops or crashes.
<OvenWerks> I am thinking for restart I have set it not to restart if there is a new device that is the same device as the current device. It may be that I also need to check in the case of a device removed if the device is actually gone.
<OvenWerks> That is why I want to know if it does bad things when started with qjackctl (or jack_control start should work too)
<wonko> Ok, started it with qjackctl
<wonko> I'll just let it go and see what happens.
<wonko> qjackctl needed configuring and none of my pulse bridges are there
<wonko> will that be an issue?
<OvenWerks> it may be that the device resets itself sometimes and jackd normally ignores that
<OvenWerks> it should not... a little less stress on the system but still.
<wonko> Uh, I'm getting audio into Ardour even though nothing is routed into it?
<wonko> from tha KA6 mic
<OvenWerks> are you sure?
<OvenWerks> ardour does do some auto routing
<OvenWerks> are you using the ka6 as the default device in qjackctl?
<wonko> the meters move when the mic picks up sound, so I'm pretty sure. :)
<wonko> probably?
<wonko> well, I mean, it's the only device, so it has to be the default, right?
<OvenWerks> ok yes
<OvenWerks> so ardour has connected itself to system_1 capture then
<OvenWerks> it would normally connect system_1 to the first audio track and system_2 to the next etc
<wonko> ok, that makes sense then
<OvenWerks> It also depends on how the audio device is set up... but in that case you would hear the mic before starting jack
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-03
<OvenWerks> wonko: how are things going with qjackctl and jack stops?
<wonko> Not sure, walked away with it fine, came back to monitor weirdness and rebooted
<wonko> these amazon DP cables are shit
<wonko> Huh, this time the mic doesn't get to ardour
<OvenWerks> :)
<wonko> maybe something was left over that didn't get cleaned up/shut down properly pre-reboot
<wonko> that being said though
<OvenWerks> That should not be.
<wonko> looking at the log I see restarts (I think)
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BV8hbmFRzc/
<OvenWerks> Is that jack.log?
<wonko> jackdbus.log
<OvenWerks> right... thats what I meant :)
<OvenWerks> Yes those look like alsa resets... the fact that jack doesn't seem to have actually restarted would indicate something seems to work better
<OvenWerks> There does not even seem to be xruns in there
<OvenWerks> or is there other stuff inbetween?
<wonko> yeah, that's a grep result
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FdxP6kF6tf/
<OvenWerks> it looks like jackdbus has been started almost 30 times but I get the idea you did not start jack that many times
<wonko> 8:30 I came down and started messing with stuff, so that's probably what that was
<OvenWerks> I don't see anything at 830
<wonko> I didn't think to check ardour when dealing with monitor bullshit
<OvenWerks> they go from 1540 to 2111
<wonko> the second link
<wonko> oh, HAHAHAHA
<wonko> I never started the calf stuff
<wonko> which is how the mic gets to ardour
<wonko> I R SMRT
<wonko> Oh, and FYI that Calf Analyzer crashing Carla issue has been fixed by whatever version of carla (and/or calf) is in 19.10
<OvenWerks> I do wonder why you would put all of those things outside of ardour rather than using plugins
<OvenWerks> (inside ardour)
<wonko> Mostly I was just playing with the Carla rack. I'll probably put them back in ardour where I originally had them. Or even not at all because with the changes to the office there is practically no background noise being picked up by the mic. Even if it's a nice one like I now have.
<wonko> OvenWerks: Ardour is still happy this morning so far, but I'm not counting that as a win just yet.
<wonko> OvenWerks: Other interesting news, not a single xrun since last night when I was screwing with stuff
<OvenWerks> wonko: it sounds like for you (until the next version of -controls comes out) qjackctl or jack_control might be the best way for your case.
<wonko> Ok, I'll just get the script that sets everything up tuned for the new system. It was nice not having to use that but it'll do until controls is fixed.
<wonko> Thanks for all your awesome work!
<wonko> I'll try to take a look at sane bridge naming as well for you but no promises. This week is going to shit.
<OvenWerks> wonko: there are some major upgrades for controls.next. It would be easier to add bridge naming as a part of that rather than hacking it into controls.current
<wonko> What branch should I work against? Master?
<OvenWerks> wonko: what I am saying is maybe leave it alone for now... unless you are willing to have a non-gui addition.
<OvenWerks> autojack could be made to use a list of names and the gui could just pass them through. The gui would give it's own names if you add more bridges in the gui and of course if you reduce the number your names would be lost.
<wonko> Yeah, that was my plan. I have zero interest in doing anything GUI related so I was going to fashion a new back end kinda like your described that was compatible with the existing GUI but then the GUI could be updated later to support it better. Using the existing bridge name generation. If you don't go change things in the config file for now it would appear to work exactly as it does currently.
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-04
<cannabis_indica> How do you install ubuntustudio ubuntu 1904 standard gnome install without xfce? Which packages?
<cannabis_indica> How do you install ubuntustudio into ubuntu 19.04 standard gnome install without xfce? Which packages?
<cannabis_indica> And hello and thank you for all the hard work that is put into ubuntustudio. I'm just not an xfce person. I want studio in gnome.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<cannabis_indica> Eickmeyer: Thank you very much. Perfect!
<jubo2> Thanks. Ubuntu Studio is awesome. I tried some years ago to get jack up and conffed, but didn't get it to a working state. Now I can run Adroud with jack and also Rosegarden is automatically hooked up to replay captured midi with fluidsynth
<jubo2> Before I never got Rosegarden and Ardour up with jack, so thanks
<cannabis_indica> Can anyne point me to the package name for the snd-hda-intel [ HDA Analayzer ? ] some pin rerouting utility?
<jubo2> Tuning a guitar, even with a meter used to be challenging. Then I got an app that plots in time the measurement and these days I can tune a guitar and not even take half afternoon
<OvenWerks> cannabis_indica: hdajackretask
<cannabis_indica> OvenWerks: Thanks
<OvenWerks> cannabis_indica: it is included in Studio
<cannabis_indica> I see it. thanks
<cannabis_indica> well, I have a CS4206  cirrus and 4.0 sound. usually I have control of all 4 fron and rear... now the frons are not playing , but, they show up in all the sound and qjackctl, just no sound. I can even control rear and front from alsamixer but no sound out of the front speakers.
<jubo2> I should probably learn to play a song that someone else would also recognize. Can't do F or even Fm, because my index finger does not seem to barré. Having 011 strings prlly contributes, I ordered up some 010's 009's for the electric and a ton of single E strings in all gauges
<jubo2> So friend got me a version of Knocking on Heaven's door that does not have Fm at all
<jubo2> "Everybody" says that's the easiest for trying to play an actual song.
<OvenWerks> jubo2: glad you are enjoying things. I agree light string (extra light?) are a good starting point for learning bars. The fingers will strengthen with time.
<jubo2> OvenWerks: I also ordered up a nailon string guitar, strap and strap lock :)
<jubo2> and a "gig bag" lol
<jubo2> My 2005 M-Audio MobilePre USB sound card depreciation period is now going on 14-yrs and still going. Bought a USB mic though.. I hear I can plug those into the Jack patchbay and suddenly I have 3-track
<OvenWerks> I have a nylon stringed guitar as well as steel and an electric...The nylon string used to be my dad's
<OvenWerks> you can add a USB mic if you are using ubuntustudio-controls to run jack, yes.
<jubo2> I don't want my steel string to ever be destroyed. It is very a very nice guitar. I invested the last money of my student loan .. kinda hard to exchange an Ibanez for more drinks at the club
<jubo2> But in the summer time it is nice to have a guitar outside .. I have friends that can actually play one lol
<jubo2> and don't worry about the student loan: paid in full
<wonko> OvenWerks: 100% stable running with qjackctl
<wonko> something happened at 06:05:02 this morning that caused xruns on everything but besides that there hasn't even been any of those.
<wonko> So basically it's entirely your fault. :)
<jubo2> What is the go-to solution in Ubuntu Studio for adding a little echo to a track to give the vocals some body?
<jubo2> I think it is echo I want, not sure though..
<Eickmeyer> You might want a delay plug in, such as the Calf vintage delay.
<jubo2> Eickmeyer: Thanks. Found it.
<cannabis_indica> OvenWerks: I ran hdataskreset, rebooted, all my troubles are gone. Thanks again for a job well done.
<cannabis_indica> full on 4.0 audio
<jubo2> Eickmeyer: But what would be a solution to alter a track after it has been recorded?
<OvenWerks> jubo2: effects bus in Ardour.
<scriptwarlock> good morning
<OvenWerks> wonko: xruns were probaly from apt... in the auto upadte run from cron.
<OvenWerks> wonko: next thing is to try running jack with jack_control.
<scriptwarlock> i have a high usage in irq/17-rt+ 81
<scriptwarlock> %
<wonko> just jack_control start?
<scriptwarlock> running ubuntu studio 19.10 beta
<scriptwarlock> running ubuntu studio 19.10 beta and i have a high usage in irq/17-rt+ without any app open except terminal
<wonko> OvenWerks: Ok, started. Let's see what happens
<jubo2> OvenWerks: Thanks... I'm looking at the Ardour manual and discourse on it. It is like a patchbay, just within Ardour?
<jubo2> I mean the service discourse
<jubo2> Thanks once again people. Ubuntu Studio on Kubuntu is really nice for my hobbyist needs
<OvenWerks> gone already...
<OvenWerks> wonko: jack_control is what controls uses internally.
<OvenWerks> jubo2: Ardour can use jack or straight alsa. But for buses it always does internal routing. It is like an aux channel in a hardware mixer. A little bit from your prerecorded track can be sent to a bus that just has an effect in it
<wonko> Hmm, the 19.04 installer is being weird in a VM
<OvenWerks> I like the dragonfly reverb... but it is not included in Studio yet as it has not had a first release (or just has).
 * OvenWerks has never used a VM...
<wonko> I'm trying to see if I can't figure out where the upgrade to 19.10 went so terribly wrong
<OvenWerks> wonko: when you did the up grade did you have the ubuntustudio backports ppa turned off?
<wonko> but if it's not going to let me install 19.04 that's kinda hard to do. :)
<wonko> OvenWerks: I don't think so, no
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> wonko: Eickmeyer says that it should be turned off and some ppa purge command used
<OvenWerks> (he has done it before, I haven,)
<Eickmeyer> The command is literally "ppa-purge". sudo apt install ppa-purge
<wonko> But would having the ppa enabled break the grub upgrade? You aren't touching that are you?
<OvenWerks> It depends which packages there is one package that has a grub file in it yes.
<OvenWerks> It allows the choice at boot time between low latency and generic kernels if both are installed.
<OvenWerks> It also makes sure the latest lowlatency kernel is always default even if there is a newer generic kernel installed
<OvenWerks> That file is different for 19.10 than it was for 19.04 and so there may have been a copy of the 19.10 version in the PPA
<Eickmeyer> IT would just go back to the default.
<wonko> weird that it would have jammed things up like that though
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-05
<studiobot> <Chris> Yes, lighter guage strings will help with barring an F chord with the index finger. Everyone struggles with full bar guitar chords at first because it requires a phenomenal  strength. Keeping bashing away at it and it will come. There is also an easier version of F major that requires barring just two strings.
<studiobot> <Chris> Fwd from jubo2: <jubo2> I should probably learn to play a song that someone else would also recognize. Can't do F or even Fm, because my index finger does not seem to barré. Having 011 strings prlly contributes, I ordered up some 010's 009's for the electric and a ton of single E strings in all gauges
<JTode_> What's the best horn section sound out there?
<OvenWerks> wonko: please be aware that the controls config file has moved :)
<OvenWerks> wonko: if you are making changes to master, master has changed in prep for 20.04.
<OvenWerks> wonko: if using jack_control to start jack resulted in no jack hangs or restarts, then the newer version of controls may work for you also.
<studiobot> MHG González was added by: MHG González
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-06
<wonko> OvenWerks: all good to know. I'll try to look into things Monday.
<deen77> hi,  anyone have some xp  with u-studio and bitwig ?
<deen77> well, i will rather describe  my problem, wich i get with linux mint 19.2 : working almost fine with bitwig , a NI kmplet Kontroll audio usb interface,i can record my guitar , jack start at system and is relatively good configurated, but, i have some crackles , whil eplaying
<deen77> i even got a fast sdd as the crackles sound always semms to be at sdd read / write process. especially bad when i use firefox while playing ( for ex . studying a backingtrack.)
 * OvenWerks is begining to hate USB audio devices :P
